# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  اترك أثراً قبل الرحيل / للشيخ محمد المنجد

## أبو فراس السليماني

اترك أثراً قبل الرحيل


لفضيلة الشيخ

محمد صالح المنجد 
 * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 
المقدمة



الحمد لله رب العالمين، 
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، 
نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، 
أما بعد: 


فإن من أعظم الأعمال أجراً، 
وأكثرها مرضاة لله عز وجل
 تلك التي يتعدى نفعها إلى الآخرين، 

وذلك لأن نفعها وأجرها وثوابها
 لا يقتصر على العامل وحده،
 بل يمتد إلى غيره من الناس، حتى الحيوان، 
فيكون النفع عاماً للجميع. 


ومن أعظم الأعمال الصالحة نفعاً،
 تلك التي يأتيك أجرها 
وأنت في قبرك وحيداً فريداً،


 ولذا يجدر بالمسلم أن يسعى جاهداً 
لترك أثر قبل رحيله من هذه الدنيا
 ينتفع به الناس من بعده، 
وينتفع به هو في قبره وآخرته ،


 وصدق الله في قوله: 

{ وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ 
تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ 
هُوَ خَيْرًا وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْرًا }  

  [المزمل:20]. 


وكن رجلاً إن أتوا بعدَه

يقولون مرَّ وهذا الأثرْ


وقد حرصت على تناول جوانب من هذا الموضوع الهام،

 وأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد. 


محمد صالح المنجد

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الفهرس

**
المقدمة

الفرق بين النفع المتعدي والنفع القاصر

نماذج للأعمال المتعدية النفع

ما يبقى بعد الموت

الخاتمة**


===========

للحصول على نسخة من الرسالة
 تفضل*


*http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=6509*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الفرق بين النفع المتعـدي والنفع القاصر 

النفع المتعدي: 
هو العمل الذي يصل نفعه للآخرين
سواءً كان هذا النفع أخروياً :
كالتعليم والدعوة إلى الله تعالى،
 
أو دنيوياً : كقضاء الحوائج، ونصرة المظلوم وغير ذلك. 


أما النفع القاصر: 
فهو العمل الذي يقتصر نفعه وثوابه 
على فاعله فقط، كالصوم، والاعتكاف وغيرهما. 
 


أيهما أفضل النفع المتعـدي أم النفع القاصر؟  

نص فقهاء الشريعة على أن النفع المتعدي للغير
أولى من النفع القاصر على النفس. 
 

ولذا قال بعضهم: 
إن أفضل العبادات أكثرها نفعاً، 
وذلك لكثرة ما ورد في الكتاب والسنة
من نصوص دالة على فضل الاشتغال بمصالح الناس،
والسعي الحثيث لنفعهم وقضاء حوائجهم، 
ومن أبرزها ما يلي:  

عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
«فضل العالم على العابد
كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب» ([1]). 
 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي بن أبي طالب 
رضي الله عنه : 
«لئن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً 
خيرٌ لك من حمر النعم» ([2]). 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
«من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه
لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً»([3]). 
 

كما أن صاحب العبادة القاصرة على النفس
 
إذا مات انقطع عمله، 
 
أما صاحب النفع المتعدي 
فلا ينقطع عمله بموته.  


وقد بعث الله الأنبياء بالإحسان إلى الخلق،
وهدايتهم ونفعهم في معاشهم ومعادهم، 
ولم يبعثوا بالخلوات والانقطاع عن الناس، 
 
ولهذا أنكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
على أولئك النفر الذين هموا بالانقطاع للتعبد
وترك مخالطة الناس ([4]).  

وهذا التفضيل إنما هو باعتبار الجنس،  
ولا يعني ذلك أن كل عمل متعدي النفع 
أفضل من كل عمل قاصر،
بل الصلاة والصيام والحج عبادات قاصرة
– في الأصل – 
ومع ذلك هي من أركان الإسلام ومبانيه العظام.  

ولذا قال بعض العلماء : 
(أفضل العبادات:  
العمل على مرضاة الرب في كل وقت 
مما هو مقتضي ذلك الوقت ووظيفته) ([5]). 
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

([1]) رواه أبو داود (3641) وهو صحيح الجامع (4212).

([2]) رواه مسلم (34).

([3]) رواه مسلم (2674).

([4]) رواه البخاري (4776)، ومسلم (5).

([5]) انظر مدارج السالكين (1/85-87).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نفع الناس من صفات الأنبياء والرسل:  

إن النفع المتعدي هو طريق الأنبياء والرسل،
ووظيفة من سلك سبيلهم، واقتفى أثرهم،
 
فهم أنفع الناس للناس، 
وهم الذين يهدون الناس إلى الله تعالى،
ويخرجونهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه،  
وذلك بدعوتهم إلى توحيده،
الذي لا عز ولا سعادة في الدنيا والآخرة إلا به. 
 


ونفع الأنبياء للناس لا يشمل أمور الآخرة فقط،
بل كذلك أمور الدنيا: 
فيوسف عليه السلام تولى الخزائن لعزيز مصر : 
 

{ قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ  
إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ } 
[يوسف:55]، 

فكان في ذلك الخير والنفع والنجاة 
من سنوات القحط والجدب التي أصابت البلاد. 


وموسى عليه السلام لما ورد ماء مدين
 
وجد عليه جماعة من الناس يسقون،
ووجد من دونهم امرأتين مستضعفتين،
فرفع الحجر عن البئر وسقى لهما حتى رويت أغنامهما. 

ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كانت خديجة رضي الله عنها تقول في وصفه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
 
(كلا والله ما يخزيك الله أبدا 
إنك لتصل الرحم 
وتحمل الكل وتكسب المعدوم
وتقري الضيف وتعين على نوائب الحق)([1]). 


وعلى هذا النهج القويم سار الصحابة والصالحون: 
-فأبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه 
كان يصل الرحم ويساعد المحتاجين،  
ولذلك لما أراد قومه أن يخرجوه 
قال له ابن الدغنة المشرك : 
(إن مثلك لا يخرج ولا يُخرج
فإنك تكسب المعدوم وتصل الرحم
وتحمل الكل وتقري الضيف
وتعين على نوائب الحق)([2]).  

-وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
 
كان يتعاهد الأرامل، ويسقي لهن الماء ليلاً.  

-وعلى بن الحسين رحمه الله  
كان يحمل الخبز إلى بيوت المساكين في ظلام الليل، 
فلما مات فقدوا ذلك، 

قال ابن إسحاق : 
كان ناس من أهل المدينة يعيشون 
ولا يدرون من أين معاشهم 
فلما مات علي بن الحسين 
فقدوا ذلك الذي كان يأتيهم في الليل ([3]).  

وهكذا الصالحون من هذه الأمة 
إذا وجدوا فرصة لنفع الخلق، 
فرحوا بها فرحاً شديداً، 
وعدوا ذلك من أفضل أيامهم!. 


-كان سفيان الثوري رحمه الله 
ينشرح إذا رأى سائلاً على بابه! 
ويقول: 
(مرحباً بمن جاء يغسل ذنوبي).  

- وكان الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله  
يقول:  
(نعم السائلون، 
يحملون أزوادنا إلى الآخرة، 
بغير أجرة حتى يضعوها في الميزان). 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
([1]) رواه البخاري (3).

([2]) رواه البخاري (2175).

([3]) سير أعلام النبلاء (4/393).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عظم أجر النفع المتعـدي من الكتاب والسنة:


1- 

قال تعالى:

 { وَالْعَصْرِ * إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ * 
إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ
 وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ }

 [العصر:1-3]. 


قال السعدي رحمه الله:

 أقسم تعالى بالعصر، الذي هو الليل والنهار، 

محل أفعال العباد وأعمالهم أن كل إنسان خاسر،

 إلا من اتصف بأربع صفات: 


- الإيمان بما أمر الله تعالى بالإيمان به. 

-العمل الصالح، وهذا شامل لأفعال الخير كلها،
 الظاهرة والباطنة، المتعلقة بحق الله وحق عباده،
 الواجبة والمستحبة. 

- التواصي بالحق، الذي هو الإيمان والعمل الصالح، 

أي : يوصي بعضهم بعضاً بذلك، ويحثه عليه، ويرغبه فيه.

- التواصي بالصبر على طاعة الله، وعن معصية الله،
 وعلى أقدار الله المؤلمة. 


فبالأمرين الأولين، يكمل الإنسان نفسه، 

وبالأمرين الأخيرين يكمل غيره،

 وبتكميل الأمور الأربعة، 
يكون الإنسان قد سلم من الخسارة، 

وفاز بالربح العظيم ([1]). 


إذا فنجاة الإنسان من الخسران موقوفة
 على سعيه في نفع الآخرين ونصحهم
 وتوصيتهم بالحق والصبر.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) تيسير الكريم الرحمن (934).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2- 

أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أن خير الناس أنفعهم للناس 


عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما قال :

 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «المؤمن يألف ويؤلف،

 ولا خير فيمن لا يألف ولا يؤلف، 

وخير الناس أنفعهم للناس»([2]). 


وقال المناوي رحمه الله :

 (خير الناس أنفعهم للناس)

 بالإحسان إليهم بماله وجاهه فإنهم عباد الله، 

وأحبهم إليه أنفعهم للناس 

أي : أكثرهم نفعاً للناس بنعمة يسديها،
 أو نقمة يدفعها عنهم ديناً أو دنيا،

ومنافع الدين أشرف قدراً وأبقى نفعاً([3])،



 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 (وقد دل العقل والنفع والفطرة 

وتجارب الأمم على اختلاف أجناسها ومللها ونحلها

 على أن التقرب إلى رب العالمين،

 والبر والإحسان إلى خلقه، 

من أعظم الأسباب الجالبة لكل خير،

 وأن أضدادها من أكبر الأسباب الجالبة لكل شر،

 فما استجلبت نعم الله، واستدفعت نقمه،

 بمثل طاعته والإحسان إلى خلقه)([3]).  

 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه الطبراني في الأوسط (5949)، وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (426)..

([2]) أنظر فيض القدير (3/481).

([3]) الجواب الكافي (9).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3-


 عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 «أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم للناس،
 وأحب الأعمال إلى الله سرور تدخله على مسلم، 

أو تكشف عنه كربة،
 أو تقضي عنه دينا،
 أو تطرد عنه جوعاً، 

ولأن أمشي مع أخ لي في حاجة 
أحب إلي من أن أعتكف في هذا المسجد،
 يعني مسجد المدينة، شهراً، 


ومن كف غضبه ستر الله عورته، 
ومن كظم غيظه، ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه،
 ملأ الله عز وجل قلبه أمنا يوم القيامة،

 ومن مشى مع أخيه في حاجة حتى أثبتها له،
 أثبت الله عز وجل قدمه على الصراط 
يوم تزل فيه الأقدام» ([1]). 


 
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «ولأن أمشي مع أخ لي في حاجة أحب إلي 
من أن أعتكف في هذا المسجد، يعني مسجد المدينة شهراً»، 

لأن الاعتكاف نفعه قاصر على العبد،
 أما المشي في حاجة الناس فنفعه متعدٍ للغير، 
وهو أنفع للعباد قطعا. 


وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 

هل يجوز للمعتكف الاتصال بالهاتف
 لقضاء حوائج المسلمين؟ 


قال :


 نعم يجوز للمعتكف أن يتصل بالهاتف
 لقضاء بعض حوائج المسلمين،

 إذا كان الهاتف في المسجد الذي هو معتكف فيه
 لأنه لم يخرج من المسجد،

 أما إذا كان خارج المسجد فلا يخرج لذلك،

 وقضاء حوائج المسلمين إذا كان هذا الرجل معنياً بها
 فلا يعتكف،

 لأن قضاء حوائج المسلمين أهم من الاعتكاف،
 لأن نفعها متعد،

 والنفع المتعدي أفضل من النفع القاصر،

 إلا إذا كان النفع القاصر من مهمات الإسلام وواجباته ([2]). 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في قضاء الحوائج (36)، وحسنه الألباني في الترغيب (2623).

([2]) مجموع فتاوي ابن عثيمين (20/126).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4- 

عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال : 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «لا يغرس المسلم غرساً 
فيأكل منه إنسان ولا دابة ولا طير
 إلا كان له صدقة إلى يوم القيامة» ([1]). 


وفي لفظ له:

 «ما من مسلم يغرس غرساً
 إلا كان ما أكل منه له صدقة،
 وما سرق منه له صدقه،

 وما أكل السبع منه فهو له صدقة، 
وما أكلت الطير فهو له صدقة، 
ولا يرزؤه أحد إلا كان له صدقه» ([2]). 



عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه
 أن رجلا مر به وهو يغرس غرساً بدمشق، 

فقال له :

 أتفعل هذا وأنت صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ !

 فقال : لا تعجل علي،

 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 

«من غرس غرساً لم يأكل منه آدمي

 ولا خلق من خلق الله عز وجل إلا كان له صدقة»([3]).



قال النووي رحمه الله:

 (في هذه الأحاديث فضيلة الغرس، وفضيلة الزرع، 

وأن أجر فاعلي ذلك مستمر ما دام الغرس والزرع،

 وما تولد منه إلى يوم القيامة. 


وفي هذه الأحاديث أيضا 

أن الإنسان يثاب على ما سرق من ماله 
أو أتلفته دابة أو طائر ونحوهما.

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«ولا يرزؤه» أي ينقصه ويأخذ منه)([4]).



ولذلك ذهب بعض العلماء (وصححه النووي رحمه الله)

 إلى تفضيل العمل بالزراعة

 على العمل بالصناعة والتجارة

 وذلك لعموم نفع الزراعة،

 حتى أنها تشمل نفع الناس 

والدواب والطيور والحشرات ([5]). 
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

([1]) رواه مسلم (1553).

([2]) رواه مسلم (1552).

([3]) رواه أحمد (27546) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2600).

([4]) شرح النووي على مسلم (5/396).

([5]) شرح النووي على مسلم (5/396).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5-

 كل معروف يبذله الإنسان للناس فهو صدقة: 
 
عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 «كل معروف صدقة»([1]). 


عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «على كل نفس في كل يوم طلعت فيه الشمس 
صدقة منه على نفسه،

 قلت : يا رسول الله من أين أتصدق وليس لنا أموال؟

 قال:

 إن من أبواب الصدقة التكبير وسبحان الله والحمد لله
 ولا إله إلا الله وأستغفر الله، 
وتأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر،
 وتعزل الشوكة عن طريق الناس والعظم والحجر،
 وتهدي الأعمى وتسمع الأصم والأبكم حتى يفقه، 

وتدل المستدل على حاجة له قد علمت مكانها،
وتسعى بشدة ساقيك إلى اللهفان المستغيث، 
وترفع بشدة ذراعيك مع الضعيف 

كل ذلك من أبواب الصدقة منك على نفسك،
 ولك في جماعك زوجتك أجر،

 قال أبو ذر :

 كيف يكون لي أجر في شهوتي؟ 


فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

أرأيت لو كان لك ولد فأدرك ورجوت خيره 
فمات أكنت تحسب به؟ 

قلت : نعم. 

قال : فأنت خلقته؟ 

قال : بل الله خلقه، 

قال فأنت هديته ؟ 

قال : بل الله هداه،

 قال: أنت ترزقه؟ 

قال : بل الله كان يرزقه،

 قال: كذلك فضعه في حلاله وجنبه حرامه 

فإن شاء الله أحياه وإن شاء أماته ولك أجر»([2]). 


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :

 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «كل سلامى من الناس عليه صدقة، 
كل يوم تطلع فيه الشمس يعدل بين الاثنين صدقة،

 ويعين الرجل على دابته فيحمل عليها
 أو يرفع عليها متاعه صدقه،

 والكلمة الطيبة صدقة، 

وكل خطوة يخطوها إلى الصلاة صدقة،

 ويميط الأذى عن الطريق صدقة»([3]). 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

([1]) رواه البخاري (5675).

([2]) رواه ابن حبان (3377) وأحمد (21522)، 
وصححه الألباني في السلسة الصحيحة (575).

([3]) رواه البخاري (2827).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

6- 


والسعي فيما ينفع الناس

 من أسباب دخول الجنة والنجاة من النار:


- عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال :

 سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

 أي العمل أفضل؟

 قال : 

«إيمان بالله وجهاد في سبيله،


 قلت : فأي الرقاب أفضل ؟ 

قال : أغلاها ثمنا وأنفسها عند أهلها، 


قلت : فإن لم أفعل ؟

 قال : تعين صانعاً أو تصنع لأخرق، 


قال : فإن لم أفعل ؟

 قال : تدع الناس من الشر
 فإنها صدقة تصدق بها على نفسك»([1]).


- وعن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال :

 قلت : يا رسول الله ماذا ينجي العبد من النار؟ 

قال: «الإيمان بالله». 


قلت : يا رسول الله إن مع الإيمان عملاً. 

قال : «يرضخ مما رزقه الله» 
[الرضخ: هو العطاء]. 


قلت : يا رسول الله أرأيت إن كان فقيراً
 لا يجد ما يرضخ به؟ 

قال : «يأمر بالمعروف، وينهي عن المنكر»


قلت: يا رسول الله، 
أرأيت إن كان عييَّاً لا يستطيع أن يأمر بالمعروف 
ولا ينهى عن المنكر؟ 

قال : «يصنع لأخرق». 
[وهو الجاهل الذي لا صنعة له يكتسب منها]. 


قلت : أرأيت إن كان أخرق لا يستطيع أن يصنع شيئاً؟


قال : «يعين مظلوماً». 

قلت : أرأيت إن كان ضعيفاً
 لا يستطيع أن يعين مظلوماً؟ 


قال : «ما تريد أن تترك في صاحبك من خير،
 يمسك الأذى عن الناس». 


فقلت : يا رسول الله إذا فعل ذلك دخل الجنة ؟ 


قال :

 «ما من مسلم يفعل خصلة من هؤلاء، 
إلا أخذت بيده حتى تدخل الجنة» ([2]). 


- عن عمر رضي الله عنه
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل :

 أي الأعمال أفضل ؟ 

قال :

 «إدخالك السرور على مؤمن، 

أشبعت جوعته،

 أو كسوت عُرِيَهُ،

 أو قضيت له حاجة» ([3]). 


وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من استطاع أن ينفع أخاه المسلم 
بأي وجه من وجوه النفع فلينفعه،

 فقال : 

«من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل» ([4]).


وأوجه النفع كثيرة جدا،

 وكلما كان العمل أنفع للعباد 

كان أفضل عند الله تعالى،

 لذلك ينبغي على المؤمن أن يحرص على الأعمال 
التي يعم نفعها ويكثر. 
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

([1]) رواه البخاري (2382).

([2]) رواه الطبراني في الأوسط (5081)
 وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (876).

([3]) رواه الطبراني في الأوسط (5081)،
 وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2621).

([4]) رواه مسلم (2199).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نماذج للأعمال المتعـدية النفع


الدعوة إلى الله: 


إن الدعوة إلى الله من أعظم الأعمال نفعاً للآخرين،
 فليس هناك نفع متعد كالدعوة إلى توحيد الله،
 وحمل هم الدين وتبليغه،

 ولذلك منح الله هذه الوظيفة لأفضل الخلق من بني آدم، 
وهم الأنبياء والرسل صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم،
 وكذلك من سار على دربهم. 


قال تعالى: 

{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ
 وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ}  
[فصلت:33]. 


قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : 

{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا } : 

أي دعا عباد الله إليه. 

{ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ } :

 أي هو في نفسه مهتد بما يقوله،
 فنفعه لنفسه ولغيره لازم ومتعد،

 وليس هو من الذين يأمرون بالمعروف ولا يأتون،
 وينهون عن المنكر ويأتونه،
 بل يأتمر بالخير، ويترك الشر،

 ويدعو الخلق إلى الخالق تبارك وتعالى،
 وهذه عامة في كل من دعا إلى خير 
وهو في نفسه مهتد ([1]). 


فأهل الدعوة إلى الله لم يرضوا لأنفسهم 
أن يروا الغرقى فلا ينقذوهم، 

ولا فقدوا إنسانيتهم 
فتركوا الحيارى يحيدون عن الطريق بلا إرشاد، 
ولم يدفنوا العلم ولا أوقفوه على أنفسهم،

 بل ألقوا دثر الراحة ونفضوا غبار الكسل عن أنفسهم،
 وانطلقوا في خضم الحياة حاملين النور للآخرين،

 فعلموا الجاهل، ونبهوا الغافل،
 وهدوا الضال بإذن الله وتوفيقه. 


فأفضل النفع للآخرين 
إخراجهم من ظلمات الكفر والبدع والمعاصي
 إلى نور التوحيد والسنة والطاعة. 


قال الله تعالى: 

{ أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ 
وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ 
كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِنْهَا 
كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }

 [الإنعام:122]. 
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) تفسير ابن كثير (7/179).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تعليم الناس العلم النافع: 


ومن المجالات العظيمة للنفع المتعدي تعليم الناس الخير،
 وتعريفهم بالحلال والحرام،

 ولذلك وردت أدلة كثيرة في فضل تعليم الناس: 


عن معاذ بن أنس رضي الله عنه 

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 

«من علَّمَ علماً فله أجر من عمل به
 لا ينقص من أجر العامل»([1]). 


عن عثمان رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 «خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه»([2]). 



قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح :

 «خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه»

ولا شك أن الجامع بين تعلم القرآن وتعليمه 
مكمل لنفسه ولغيره، 
جامع بين النفع القاصر والنفع المتعدي ولهذا كان أفضل،
 وهو من جملة من عنى سبحانه وتعالى بقوله:

{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ
 وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }
 [ فصلت:33]، 


والدعوة إلى الله تقع بأمور شتى منها 
تعليم القرآن وهو أشرفها ([3]). 



عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 

مثل ما بعثني الله به من الهدى والعلم،
 كمثل الغيث الكثير أصاب أرضا، 
فكان منها نقية قبلت الماء فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير، 
وكانت منها أجادب أمسكت الماء،
 فنفع الله بها الناس فشربوا وسقوا وزرعوا،
 وأصابت منها طائفة أخرى إنما هي قيعان لا تمسك ماء،
 ولا تنبت كلأ،
 فذلك مثل من فقه في دين الله 
ونفعه ما بعثني الله به فعلم وعلم،
 ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأسا،
 ولم يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به «» ([4]).


وقد ألهم الله تعالى أنواع الحيوان الاستغفار للعالم: 


فعن أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي الله عنه قال :

 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «إن الله وملائكته وأهل السموات والأرضين
 حتى النملة في جحرها، 
وحتى الحوت ليصلون على معلم الناس الخير» ([5]).



وعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال :
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

 «من سلك طريقاً يبتغي فيه علما 
سلك الله به طريقاً إلى الجنة، 
وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضاء لطالب العلم،

 وإن العالم ليستغفر له من في السموات ومن في الأرض
 حتى الحيتان في الماء، 

وفضل العالم على العابد 
كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب،
 وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء،
 وإن الأنبياء لم يورثوا ديناراً ولا درهماً
 إنما ورثوا العلم،
 فمن أخذ به أخذ بحظ وافرٍ»([6]). 
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه ابن ماجه (240) وحسنة الألباني في الترغيب والترهيب(80).

([2]) رواه البخاري (4739).

([3]) فتح الباري (9/76).

([4]) رواه البخاري (79).

([5]) رواه الترمذي (2685) وحسنة الألباني في الترغيب (81).

([6]) رواه الترمذي (2682) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (70).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لماذا تستغـفر الحيوانات للعالم؟ 


أولاً: 

كرامة من الله تعالى له على تعليمه الناس شريعة الله تعالى.

ثانيا: 

أن نفع العالم قد تعدي حتى انتفعت به الحيوانات، 
فإنه يأمر بالإحسان إليها:

 «فإذا قتلتم، فأحسنوا القتلة،
 وإذا ذبحتم، فأحسنوا الذبحة»([1]).

 ويبين ما يتعلق بها من أحكام،
 فألهمها الله الاستغفار للعلماء
 مجازاة على حسن صنيعهم بها وشفقتهم عليها. 


«وفضل العالم على العابد 
كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب»([2]). 


قال القاضي رحمه الله :

 شبه العالم بالقمر والعابد بالكواكب،
 لأن كمال العبادة ونورها لا يتعدى من العابد، 
ونور العالم يتعدى إلى غيره ([3]). 


أيهما أفضل العبادة أم الاشتغال بالعلم والتعليم؟ 


قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


 الإنصاف أن يقال 
كلما زاد على ما هو في حق المكلف فرض عين
 فالناس فيه على قسمين : 


من وجد في نفسه قوة على الفهم والتحرير، 
فتشاغله بذلك أولى من إعراضه عنه وتشاغله بالعبادة 
لما فيه من النفع المتعدي،

 ومن وجد في نفسه قصوراً فإقباله على العبادة أولى 
لعسر اجتماع الأمرين، 

فإن الأول لو ترك العلم 
لأوشك أن يضيع بعض الأحكام بإعراضه،

 والثاني لو أقبل على العلم وترك العبادة
 فاته الأمران لعدم حصول الأول
 وإعراضه به عن الثاني والله الموفق ([4]). 


قال النووي رحمه الله:

 يجزي [يعني للمعتكف] أن يقرأ القرآن ويقرئه غيره، 
وأن يتعلم العلم ويعلمه غيره،
 ولا كراهة في ذلك في حال الاعتكاف.


 قال الشافعي وأصحابنا:

 وذلك أفضل من صلاة النافلة،
 لأن الاشتغال بالعلم فرض كفاية فهو أفضل من النفل، 
ولأنه مصحح للصلاة وغيرها من العبادات،
 ولأن نفعه متعد إلى الناس،

 وقد تظاهرت الأحاديث بتفضيل الاشتغال بالعلم
 على الاشتغال بصلاة النافلة. 


وكان الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله 

يترك صيام النافلة في بعض الأيام ويقول: 

لأنه يضعف عن القيام بحوائج الناس. 


 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه مسلم (1955).

([2]) رواه الترمذي (2682) 
وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (70).

([3]) تحفة الأحوذي (6/481).

([4]) فتح الباري (13/267).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الجهاد في سبيل الله.


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :
 قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

ما يعدل الجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل ؟

 قال : «لا تستطيعوه»

 قال: فأعادوا عليه مرتين أو ثلاثاً 
كل ذلك يقول: «لا تستطيعونه»


 وقال في الثالثة :
 «مثل المجاهد في سبيل الله 
كمثل الصائم القائم 
القانت بآيات الله لا يفتر من صلاة ولا صيام 
حتى يرجع المجاهد إلى أهله»([1]). 



عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال :
 قيل يا رسول الله :

 أي الناس أفضل ؟ 

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 «مؤمن يجاهد في سبيل الله بنفسه وماله»،


 قالوا : ثم من ؟

 قال : «مؤمن في شعب من الشعاب
 يتقي الله ويدع الناس من شره»([2]). 


وإنما كان المجاهد أفضل من المؤمن المعتزل للناس،
 لأنه بذل نفسه وماله في سبيل الله،
 مع ما في جهاده من النفع المتعدي،
 فإنه بالجهاد يدخل الناس في دين الله أفواجاً،
 ويذل الكفر وأهله،
 وتحمي حوزة الدين، وتحفظ حرمات المسلمين،
 وغير ذلك من المصالح العظيمة التي تحصل بالجهاد. 


ولذلك كان من أسباب خيرية هذه الأمة 
على ما سواها من الأمم أنها أنفع الأمم لغيرها،

 فإن هذه الأمة تنفع غيرها من الأمم
 بأنفع الأشياء على سبيل الإطلاق،
 ألا وهو السعي في هدايتها إلى الإسلام،
 ثم ما يترتب على ذلك من دخولهم الجنة، 
ونجاتهم من النار. 



عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: 
{ كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ }


 قال : خير الناس للناس،
 تأتون بهم في السلاسل في أعناقهم
 حتى يدخلوا في الإسلام ([3]).


وقال ابن حجر رحمه الله: 
(خير الناس للناس) أي : أنفعهم لهم،
 وإنما كان ذلك لكونهم كانوا سببا في إسلامهم ([4]).


ونقل ابن حجر رحمه الله 
عن ابن الجوزي رحمه الله قوله :

 معناه أنهم أسروا وقيدوا،
 فلما عرفوا صحة الإسلام دخلوا طوعاً،
 فدخلوا الجنة ([5]). 
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

([1]) رواه البخاري (2635) ومسلم (1878).

([2]) رواه البخاري (2634) ومسلم (1888).

([3]) رواه البخاري (8/4281).

([4]) فتح الباري (8/225).

([5]) فتح الباري (6/145).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحراسة في سبيل الله: 
*
*ومما يتعدى نفعه الحراسة في سبيل الله :*

*عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*


*«ألا أنبئكم بليلة أفضل من ليلة القدر؟* 

*حارس حرس في أرض خوف لعلة أن لا يرجع إلى أهله» ([1]).* 


*عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :* 


*«عينان لا تمسهما النار*

*عين بكت من خشية الله* 

*وعين باتت تحرس في سبيل الله»([2]).* 


*«عينان لا تمسهما النار» أي لا تمس صاحبهما، 
فعبر بالجزء عن الجملة ([3]).* 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه الحاكم (2424) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي.
([2]) رواه الترمذي (1639) وصححه الألباني.
([3]) تحفة الأحوذي (5/22).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قصة عباد بن بشر رضي الله عنه
 في حراسة المسلمين:* 

*عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما قال :*

*خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى نجد، 
فغشينا داراً من دور المشركين، قال : فأصبنا امرأة رجل منهم،*

*قال: ثم انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راجعاً،
وجاء صاحبها وكان غائباً فذكر له مصابها
فحلف لا يرجع حتى يُهريق في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دماً،*


*قال : فلما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببعض الطريق
نزل في شعب من الشعاب وقال :* 


*«من رجلان يكلانا في ليلتنا هذه من عدونا»* 


*قال : فقال رجل من المهاجرين ورجل من الأنصار نحن نكلؤك يا رسول الله،* 

*قال : فخرجا إلى فم الشعب دون العسكر،*

*ثم قال الأنصاري للمهاجري : 
أتكفيني أول الليل وأكفيك آخره أم تكفيني آخره وأكفيك أوله ؟ 
قال : فقال المهاجري بل أكفني أوله وأكفيك آخره* 


*فنام المهاجري وقام الأنصاري يصلي،*

*قال : فافتتح سورة من القرآن فبينا هو يقرأ فيها إذ جاء زوج المرأة،
فلما رأى الرجل قائماً عرف أنه ربيئة القوم - أي حارسهم ([1])-* 

*فينتزع له بسهم فيضعه فيه، 
قال : فينزعه فيضعه وهو قائم يقرا في السورة التي هو فيها 
ولم يتحرك كراهية أن يقطعها،* 

*قال : ثم عاد له زوج المرأة بسهم آخر فوضعه فيه 
فانتزعه فوضعه وهو قائم يصلي ولم يتحرك كراهية أن يقطعها،*

*قال ثم عاد له زوج المرأة الثالثة بسهم فوضعه فيه
فانتزعه فوضعه ثم ركع فسجد
 ثم قال لصاحبه :
أقعد فقد أوتيت،* 


*قال : فجلس المهاجري فلما رآهما صاحب المرأة هرب 
وعرف أنه قد نذر به
قال : وإذا الأنصاري يموج دماً من رميات صاحب المرأة،*


*قال فقال له أخوه المهاجري* 

*يغفر الله لك ألا كنت آذنتني أول ما رماك ؟* 


*قال، فقال :* 

*كنت في سورة من القرآن قد افتتحتها أصلي بها*

*فكرهت أن أقطعها* 

*وأيم الله لولا أن أضيع ثغراً* 

*أمرني به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفظه*

*لقطع نفسي قبل أن أقطعه ([2])*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) غريب الحديث لابن قتيبة (1/151).

([2]) رواه أحمد (14451) وأبو داود (193) وصححه الألباني.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بناء المساجد: 



**- قال الله تعالى :* 

*( إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آَمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ*

*وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآَتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ*

*فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ**)*

*[التوبة:18].* 


*- عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه
قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :* 

*«**من بنى مسجداً يبتغي به وجه الله* 

*بنى الله له مثله في الجنة**» ([1]).*



*- وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*


*«إن مما يلحق المؤمن من عمله وحسناته بعد موته* 

*علما علمه ونشره،* 

*وولدا صالحاً تركه،* 

*ومصحفاً ورثه،* 

*أو مسجداً بناه،*

*أو بيتا لابن السبي بناه،*

*أو نهرا أجراه،*

*أو صدقة أخرجها من ماله في صحة وحياته* 

*يلحقه من بعد موته» ([2]).* 



*- وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعاون مع أصحابه
في بناء المسجد النبوي* 


*فعن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه في ذكر بناء المسجد قال : 
كنا نحمل لبنة وعمار لبنتين لبنتين* 

*فرآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فينفض التراب عنه ويقول :* 


*«ويح عمار تقتله الفئة الباغية* 

*يدعوهم إلى الجنة ويدعونه إلى النار»* 


*قال يقول عمار رضي الله عنه :*

*أعوذ بالله من الفتن ([3]).*

 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*([1])رواه البخاري (439) ومسلم (533) .
([2]) رواه ابن ماجة (238) وحسنة الألباني في صحيح الترغيب الترهيب (77)
([3]) رواه البخاري (436)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النصيحة: 


عن تميم الداري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

«الدين النصيحة» 

قلنا : لمن؟ 

قال :

«**لله ولكتابه ولرسوله 
ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم**» ([1]). 



قال ابن حجر رحمه الله :

وهذا الحديث من الأحاديث التي قيل فيها إنها أحد أرباع الدين ([2]). 


وقال النووي رحمه الله : 

هذا حديث عظيم الشأن وعليه مدار الإسلام. 
وأما ما قاله جماعات من العلماء أنه أحد أرباع الإسلام 
أي أحد الأحاديث الأربعة التي تجمع أمور الإسلام فليس كما قالوا، 
بل المدار على هذا وحده... والله أعلم ([3]). 


والنصيحة لله: 

وصفه بما هو أهل له، والخضوع له ظاهراً وباطناً، 
والرغبة في محابه بفعل طاعته، 
والرهبة من مساخطه بترك معصيته والجهاد في رد العاصين إليه. 


والنصيحة لكتاب الله: 

تعلمه، وتعليمه، وإقامة حروفه في التلاوة،
وتحريرها في الكتابة، وتفهم معانية، وحفظ حدوده،
والعمل بما فيه، وذب تحريف المبطلين عنه. 


والنصيحة لرسوله :

تعظيمه، ونصره حياً وميتاً، وإحياء سنته بتعلمها وتعليمها،
والاقتداء به في أقواله وأفعاله، ومحبته ومحبة أتباعه. 



والنصيحة لأئمة المسلمين:

إعانتهم على ما حملوا القيام به، وتنبيههم عند الغفلة، 
وسد خلتهم عند الهفوة، وجمع الكلمة عليهم، 
ورد القلوب النافرة إليهم، 
ومن أعظم نصيحتهم دفعهم عن الظلم بالتي هي أحسن. 



والنصيحة لعامة المسلمين :

إرشادهم لمصالحهم في آخرتهم ودنياهم، 
وكف الأذى عنهم فيعلمهم ما يجهلونه من دينهم، 
ويعينهم عليه بالقول والفعل، وستر عوراتهم، وسد خلاتهم، 
ودفع المضار عنهم، وجلب المنافع لهم، 
وأمرهم بالمعروف، ونهيهم عن المنكر برفق وإخلاص، 

والشفقة عليهم، وتوقير كبيرهم، ورحمة صغيرهم،
وتخولهم بالموعظة الحسنة، وترك غشهم وحسدهم، 

وأن يحب لهم ما يحب لنفسه من الخير، 
ويكره لهم ما يكره لنفسه من المكروه، 
والذب عن أموالهم وأعراضهم، 

وغير ذلك من أحوالهم بالقول والفعل،
وحثهم على التخلق بجميع ما ذكرناه من أنواع النصيحة، 
وتنشيط هممهم إلى الطاعات 

وقد كان في السلف رضي الله عنهم
 من تبلغ به النصيحة
 إلى الإضرار بدنياه.* 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه مسلم (55)
([2]) فتح الباري (1/138)
([3]) شرح النووي على مسلم (2/37)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الإصلاح بين الناس: 


قال الله تعالى : 

( لَا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ

إِلَّا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلَاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ 

وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللهِ

فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ). 


قال السعدي رحمه الله

أي : 

لا خير في كثير مما يتناجى به الناس ويتخاطبون، 
وإذا لم يكن فيه خير، فإما لا فائدة فيه كفضول الكلام المباح،
وإما شر ومضرة محضة كالكلام المحرم بجميع أنواعه. 


ثم استثنى تعالى فقال :

( مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ ) من مال أو علم أو أي نفع كان،

بل لعله يدخل فيه العبادات القاصرة كالتسبيح والتحميد ونحوه،


كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«إن بكل تسبيحة صدقة، وكل تكبيرة صدقة، 

وكل تحميدة صدقة، وكل تهليلة صدقة، 

وأمر بالمعروف صدقة، ونهي عن المنكر صدقة، 

وفي بضع أحدكم صدقة»([1]). 


( أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ ) وهو الإحسان والطاعة 
وكل ما عرف في الشرع والعقل حسنه، 

وإذا أطلق الأمر بالمعروف من غير أن يقرن بالنهي عن المنكر
دخل فيه النهي عن المنكر، 

وذلك لأن ترك المنهيات من المعروف، 
وأيضا لا يتم فعل الخير إلا بترك الشر. 

وأما عند الاقتران فيفسر المعروف بفعل المأمور،
والمنكر بترك المنهي. 


( أَوْ إِصْلَاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ) والإصلاح لا يكون إلا بين متنازعين متخاصمين،

والنزاع والخصام والتغاضب يوجب من الشر والفرقة ما لا يمكن حصره، 

فلذلك حث الشارع على الإصلاح بين الناس في الدماء والأموال والأعراض، 

بل وفي الأديان كما قال تعالى :

(وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلَا تَفَرَّقُوا )

[آل عمران:103]* 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه مسلم (2376).

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال تعالى: 

( وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا

فَإِنْ بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الْأُخْرَى

فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ اللَّهِ 

فَإِنْ فَاءَتْ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا بِالْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوا

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ )

[الحجرات:19]. 


وقال تعالى :

**( وَالصُّلْحُ خَيْرٌ )**

[النساء :128]،


والساعي في الإصلاح بين الناس 

أفضل من القانت بالصلاة والصيام والصدقة، 

والمصلح لابد أن يصلح الله سعيه وعمله. 


كما أن الساعي في الإفساد 
لا يصلح الله عمله ولا يتم له مقصوده

كما قال تعالى : 

( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ)

[يونس:81].


فهذه الأشياء حيثما فعلت فهي خير
 كما دل على ذلك الاستثناء 
[وذلك لما فيها من النفع المتعدي] 

ولكن كمال الأجر وتمامه بحسب النية والإخلاص 

ولهذا قال :

( وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ

فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ) ([1])

[النساء:114]. 


وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«**إن أفضل الصدقة إصلاح ذات البين**»([2]). 


وعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«ألا أخبركم بأفضل من درجة الصيام والصلاة والصدقة

قالوا بلى يا رسول الله 

قال إصلاح ذات البين»([3]). 


ومما لاشك فيه أن منزلة الصيام والصلاة عظيمة، 

فهما ركنان من أركان الإسلام، 

والمراد هنا : صلاة النافلة وصيام النافلة،

إذا إصلاح ذات البين خير من صلاة وصيام النوافل،

لأن أجرهما وثوابهما محصور على صاحبه بينما إصلاح ذات البين :
نفع متعد إلى الآخرين. 

فمن يشغل وقته بإصلاح ذات البين 
أفضل ممن يشغل وقته بنوافل الصيام والصلاة.*
 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) تيسير الكريم الرحمن (202).
([2]) رواه عبد بن حميد في مسنده (335) 
وصححه الألباني السلسلة الصحيحة (2639).

([3]) رواه أبو داود (4919) والترمذي (2509) 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (2595).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الشفاعة ونصرة المظلومين:


فيتوسط المسلم لأخيه في جلب منفعة أو دفع مضرة،
وهذا من نفع المسلمين بالجاه. 


عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال :
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جاءه السائل
أو طلبت إليه حاجة قال : 

«اشفعوا تؤجروا
ويقضي الله على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شاء »([1]). 


قال النووي رحمه الله:

(فيه: استحباب الشفاعة لأصحاب الحوائج المباحة، 
سواء كانت الشفاعة إلى سلطان ووال ونحوهما،
أم إلى واحد من الناس، 
وسواء كانت الشفاعة إلى سلطان في كف ظلم، أو إسقاط تعزير،
أو في تخليص عطاء المحتاج، أو نحو ذلك؛


وأما الشفاعة في الحدود فحرام، 
وكذا الشفاعة في تتميم باطل، أو إبطال حق، ونحو ذلك؛
فهي حرام)([2]). 


ودل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«ويقضي الله على لسان نبيه ما شاء» 


أن الساعي مأجور على كل حال، 
وإن خاب سعيه ولم تنجح طلبته([3]). 


وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبذل جاهه
لمنفعة المسلمين ومصلحتهم؛
فكان يشفع لهم حتى في أمورهم الخاصة،


فلما عتقت بريرة رضي الله عنها وكان زوجها عبداً 
اختارت فسخ النكاح، فحزن عليها زوجها، وكان يحبها كثيراً،
حتى كان يمشي خلفها في طرقات المدينة وهو يبكي،

وسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشفع له عندها
حتى ترجع إليه ففعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 


وقال لها : «لو راجعتيه فإنه أبو ولدك». 

قالت: يا رسول الله، أتأمرني؟

قال: «لا، إنما أنا شافع». 

قالت: لا حاجة لي فيه ([4]). 
*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه البخاري (1432) ومسلم (2627).

([2]) شرح النووي على مسلم (16/177).

([3]) شرح البخاري لابن بطال (3/434).

([4]) رواه البخاري (4979).
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قضاء حوائج الناس والقيام بأعمالهم 

وإغاثتهم عند نزول الكرب بهم: 


إن خدمة الناس ومسايرة المستضعفين دليل على طيب المنبت،

ونقاء الأصل، وصفاء القلب، وحسن السريرة، 

والله يرحم من عباده الرحماء،

ولله أقوام يختصهم بالنعم لمنافع العباد،

وجزاء التفريج تفريج كربات، وكشف غموم في الآخرة. 


عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

«المسلم أخو المسلم، 

لا يظلمه، ولا يسلمه،

من كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته، 

ومن فرج عن مسلم كربة 

فرج الله عنه بها كربة من كرب يوم القيامة،

ومن ستر مسلماً ستره الله يوم القيامة»([1]).

زاد أبو نعيم : 

«ومن مشى مع مظلوم يعينه

ثبت الله قدميه يوم تزل الأقدام» ([2]). 



عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«من نفّس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا، 

نفّس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة،

ومن يسّر على معسر، 
يسّر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة،

ومن ستر مسلماً ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة، 

والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه،

ومن سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما 

سهل الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة» ([3]).



قال النووي - رحمه الله:

(هو حديث عظيم جامع لأنواع من العلوم والقواعد والآداب... 

ومعنى (نَفَّس الكربة): أزالها، 

وفيه: فضل قضاء حوائج المسلمين،

ونفعهم بما تيسر من علم أو مالٍ أو معاونة 

أو إشارة بمصلحة أو نصيحة وغير ذلك)([4]).* 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*([1])رواه البخاري (2442) ومسلم (2310).
([2]) رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية (6/348) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (176).
([3]) رواه مسلم (2699).
([4]) شرح النووي على مسلم (17/21).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
وببذل المعروف والإحسان تحسن الخاتمة، وتصرف ميتة السوء: 

فعن أم سلمة - رضي الله عنها - قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

«صنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء،

وصدقة السر تطفئ غضب الرب،

وصلة الرحم تزيد في العمر»([1]).



والله تعالى ينعم على العبد لقيامه بمصالح المسلمين وحوائجهم

فإذا لم يقم بها سلبه الله هذه النعم. 


فعن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

«إن لله عبادا اختصهم بالنعم لمنافع العباد، 

يقرهم فيها ما بذلوها، فإذا منعوها نزعها منهم،

فحولها إلى غيرهم»([2]).


قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : 

(من مشى بحق أخيه ليقضيه
 فله بكل خطوة صدقة)([3]). 
*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**

([1]) رواه الطبراني في الأوسط (6/163)
 وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (890).

([2]) رواه الطبراني (5/228)
وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2617).

([3]) أخرجه أبو عبد الله المروزي في كتاب البر والصلة (163).
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكان السلف لا يرون لأنفسهم فضلاً على صاحب الحاجة،

بل يرون الفضل لصاحب الحاجة الذي علقها بهم،

حتى كأن صاحب الحاجة هو المحسن إليهم. 


قال ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما: 

(ثلاثة لا أكافئهم: رجل بدأني بالسلام، 

ورجل وسع لي في المجلس،

ورجل اغبرت قدماه في المشي إلى إرادة التسليم علي، 

فأما الرابع فلا يكافئه عني إلا الله.

قيل: ومن هو؟ 

قال: رجل نزل به أمر فبات ليلته يفكر بمن ينزله،

ثم رآني أهلاً لحاجته فأنزلها بي)([1]). 


عن الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله قال :

(ذكروا أن رجلاً أتى رجلاً في حاجة له،

فقال : خصصتني بحاجتك، جزاك الله خيراً. وشكر له).


وقيل لأبي عقيل البليغ : 

كيف رأيت مروان بن الحكم عند طلب الحاجة إليه؟ 

قال: (رأيت رغبته في الإنعام فوق رغبته في الشكر!

وحاجته إلى قضاء الحاجة أشد من حاجة صاحب الحاجة!)


يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله في وصف ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

(**كان شيخ الإسلام يسعى سعياً شديداً
 لقضاء حوائج الناس**).



ومن المصائب عند ذوي الهمم 

عدم قصد الناس لهم في حوائجهم.


يقول حكيم بن حزام رضي الله عنه:

(ما أصبحت وليس ببابي صاحب حاجة 

إلا علمت أنها من المصائب)([2]). 

*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) أخرجه البيهقي في الشعب (7/436).
([2]) سير أعلام النبلاء (3/51).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عقوبة من تبرم من قضاء حاجات الناس*

*بعد أن جعل الله حوائجهم إليه 
أو بسببه 
أو تحت إمرته وإدارته:*


*من ذلك : ما جاء من تحذير مبين بزوال نعمة المتبرمين: 
*

*عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*«**ما من عبد أنعم الله عليه نعمة فأسبغها عليه* 

*ثم جعل من حوائج الناس إليه فتبرم،*

*قد عرض تلك النعمة للزوال**»([1]).* 


*ومعنى (**فتبرم**) كما جاء في مختار الصحاح تبرم به :*

*أي سئمه وأمله وأضجره([2]).* 


*وإذا التبرم هو : التأفف والسأم والتضجر وشدة الغم وضيق النفس. 
*

*والشخص المتبرم المقصود هنا في الحديث :* 

*كل صاحب نعمة أدت إلى أن يؤول الناس إليه بسببها،* 

*كالعالم والمفتي والداعية والمربي والأمير والقاضي،* 

*والمسئول والطبيب والمحامي والتاجر والغني، ونحوهم من أفراد المجتمع*

*ممن أنعم الله عليهم بنعم جعلت لهم مكانة بين الناس*

*أو سلطة في المجتمع، أو فيها نفع متعد لغيرهم من الناس.* 


*فإن مثل هؤلاء إذا تذمروا وتأففوا،* 

*وضاقوا ذراعاً بالخلق بعد أن صارت حاجة الناس إليهم،*

*وتكبروا عليهم وأعرضوا عنهم وسئموا ذلك وتضجروا منه،* 

*وأصابهم بسبب ذلك الغم وضيق النفس،* 

*فإنهم معرضون لزوال هذا الفضل عنهم 
كما في الحديث السابق.*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

([1]) رواه الطبراني (7529) 
وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2618).

([2]) مختار الصحاح (1/27).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والتحذير الوارد في الأحاديث المتقدمة
 يدخل في عموم قول الله تعالى: 
*

*( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّرًا نِعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ*

*حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ* *
وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )*

*[الأنفال:53]* 


*وقوله جل جلاله:*

*(* *إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ* 

*وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ* 

*وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ )*

*[الرعد:11].* 


*قال البغوي رحمه الله في تفسير الآية الأولى :* 

*(أراد أن الله تعالى لا يغير ما أنعم على قوم*

*حتى يغيروا هم ما بهم بالكفران وترك الشكر،*

*فإذا فعلوا ذلك غير الله ما بهم فسلبهم النعمة)([1]).* 


*وقال تعالى:* 

*( وَإِنْ تَتَوَلَّوْا يَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ
 ثُمَّ لَا يَكُونُوا أَمْثَالَكُمْ )*

*[محمد:38].*



*قال القرطبي رحمه الله :*

*(وفي الآية تخويف وتنبيه
 لجميع من كانت له ولاية وإمارة ورياسة،*
*فلا يعدل في رعيته

 أو كان عالماً فلا يعمل بعلمه 
ولا ينصح الناس،*

*أن يذهبه ويأتي بغيره 
وكان الله على ذلك قديرا )([2]).* 



*إن هذا الحديث برواياته تذكرة وتحذير لكل من أنعم الله عليه*

*وأولاه من المكانة المادية أو المعنوية،*

*ما جعله سببا لقضاء حوائج غيره، 
ثم لم يقم بها كما يحب الله ويرضى.* 

 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) تفسير البغوي (3/368).

([2]) تفسير القرطبي (5/409).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*لذا فإنه يجب عليه عدة أمور: 


أولاً: 

أن يعلم بأن هذه النعمة، والمنصب، والعلم،
 والمكانة التي بوأه الله إياها،

ابتلاء من الله عز وجل ليرى ماذا يصنع، 
لأن الدنيا دار ابتلاء وامتحان.


قال عز وجل : 

{ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا *

إِنَّا هَدَيْنَاهُ السَّبِيلَ إِمَّا شَاكِرًا وَإِمَّا كَفُورًا }

[الإنسان:2-3]

فإما أن يؤدي ما عليه من واجب الشكر
 أو أن يكفر ويجحد.

 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثانياً:

أن المرء مهما علا وارتفع
 فإنه قليل بنفسه، كثير بإخوانه، 

وأن تبرُّمه من أفراد مجتمعه
 فيه من تشتيت للأواصر

وإيغار للصدور 
ما لا يخفى ضرره العاجل والآجل،

فإن له في نفس الوقت ذلك الأثر السيئ والعكسي 

بتعرضه لخطر زوال النعمة عنه،
 وبالتالي شماتة الأعداء به. 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثالثاً:

احتساب الأجر يوم العرض على الله: 

فكما حذرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من زوال النعمة، 

فقد رغَّبنا في فضل قضاء حوائج الناس 
والوقوف عليها والسعي من أجلها، 


كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم من طريق أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«**من نفس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا

نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة، 

ومن يسر على معسر 
يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، 

ومن ستر مسلما ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة،

والله في عون العبد 
ما كان العبد في عون أخيه**»([1]). 



**وأفضل الناس من بين الورى رجل

تقضى على يده للناس حاجاتُ


لا تمنعن يد المعروف عن أحد

ما دمت مقتدراً فالسعد تاراتُ


واشكر فضائل صنع الله إذا جعلت

إليك لا لك عند الناس حاجاتُ


قد مات قوم وما ماتت مكارمهم

وعاش قوم وهم في الناس أمواتُ*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه مسلم (2699).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وليس على العبد أضر من ملله من نعم الله. 

فإنه لا يراها نعمة، ولا يشكره عليها ولا يفرح بها،

بل يسخطها ويشكوها ويعدها مصيبة. 

هذا وهي من أعظم نعم الله عليه،

فأكثر الناس أعداء نعم الله عليهم،

ولا يشعرون بأن ما فتح الله به عليهم نعمة،

وهم مجتهدون في دفعها وردها جهلا وظلماً. 

فكم سعت إلى أحدهم من نعمة وهو ساع في ردها بجهده، 

وكم وصلت إليه وهو ساع في دفعها وزوالها بظلمه وجهله، 

فليس للنعم أعدى من نفس العبد، فهو مع عدوه ظهير على نفسه، 

فعدوه يطرح النار في نعمه وهو ينفخ فيها،

فهو الذي مكَّنه من طرح النار ثم أعانه بالنفخ،

فإذا اشتد ضرامها استغاث من الحريق، 

وكان غايته معاتبه الأقدار: 


**وعاجزُ الرأي مضياعٌ لفرصته

حتى إذا فات أمر عاتبَ القدرَ ([1])**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) المنتحل للثعالبي ، ونسبه للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي ،
 ونسبه غيره للرياشي كما في عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة (1/14).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
نعوذ بالله من الحَوْر بعد الكوْر، 
ومن النقصان بعد الزيادة. 


فلنتدارك النعم قبل فوات الأوان،
 بتقوى الله وحسن العمل ومراعاة الخلق،

واستدراك ما فات من التقصير في حق الله 
وحق الناس والأهل والإخوان،

والحذر من الإعراض عنهم والاغترار بالنفس 
التي اكتست برداء الكبرياء، 

الذي لا ينبغي إلا للخالق العظيم
 كما جاء في الحديث القدسي : 

قال الله تعالى : 

«الكبرياء ردائي والعظمة إزاري 

فمن نازعني واحداً منهما قذفته في النار»([1]). 


إن دوام الحال من المحال، وفرق بين الصعود والهبوط، فاحذر الثاني، 

فما يكون إلا بما اقترفت يداك وما ربك بظلام للعبيد. 


قال تعالى :
**
{ وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ 

وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ}**

[الشورى:30]. 


والعرب يقولون :
 (الدهر يومان يوم لك ويوم عليك)

فمعناها : أن هذا التغير لابد منه،

إذ من سنة الله أنه لا يمكن أن تستمر الحياة على وتيرة واحدة. 



**ما بين غفوة عين وانتباهتها

يغير الله من حال إلى حال**


وقال الآخر: 

**هكذا الدهر حالة ثم ضد

ما لحال مع الزمان بقاء**



فادع الله تعالى أن يصرف عنك سوء القضاء، 

وتحوَّل الحال من الأحسن إلى الأسوأ؛ 


فإن مما ثبت في السنة ما جاء في الأدب المفرد 

عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : 

كان من دعاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

«**اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، 

وتحويل عافيتك،
 وفُجَاءة نقمتك، 
وجميع سخطك**»([2]).
*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
* ([1]) رواه أبو داود (4090) وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (541).

([2])رواه مسلم (2739.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصدقة وبذل المال إلى الفقراء والمحتاجين 

سبب لتعظيم الأجر ومضاعفة الثواب: 


يربي الله الصدقات، ويضاعف لأصحابها المثوبات، ويعلي الدرجات... 

بهذا تواترت النصوص وعليه تظافرت؛ 

فمن الآيات الكريمات الدالة على أن الصدقة أضعاف مضاعفة 

وعند الله مزيد: 


**قوله تعالى:

{ إِنَّ الْمُصَّدِّقِين  َ وَالْمُصَّدِّقَ  اتِ 
وَأَقْرَضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا 

يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ وَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ }**

[الحديد: 18]. 


**وقوله تعالى : 

{ من ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا 
فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً 

وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }**

[البقرة: 245]. 


قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله 

مبيناً علة تسمية الله للصدقة قرضاً:

(سماه الله قرضاً تأكيداً لاستحقاق الثواب به،

إذ لا يكون قرضاً إلا والعوض مستحق به)([1]). 



**وقوله تعالى: 

{ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ 
كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ 

فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِئَةُ حَبَّةٍ 

وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ }**

[البقرة: 261]. 

**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

*([1])زاد المسير (1/290).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن الأحاديث الدالة على عظم أجر الصدقة: 


عن أبي كبشة الأنماري رضي الله عنه 

أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 

«ثلاثة أقسم عليهن وأحدثكم حديثاً فاحفظوه. قال : 

«**ما نقص مال عبد من صدقة 

ولا ظلم عبد مظلمة فصبر عليها إلا زاده الله عزاً، 

ولا فتح عبد باب مسألة إلا فتح الله عليه باب فقر* *

– أو كلمة نحوها-»([1]). 


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«ما تصدق أحد بصدقة من طيب 
ولا يقبل الله إلا الطيب 

إلا أخذها الرحمن بيمينه، 

وإن كان تمرة فتربو في كف الرحمن 
حتى تكون أعظم من الجبل

كما يربى أحدكم فلوه أو فصيله»([2]). 



والصدقة تحفظ البدن وتدفع عن صاحبها البلايا والأمراض: 


ويدل لذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«**داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة**»([3]). 


ولما تقرح وجه أبي عبد الله الحاكم 
صاحب المستدرك 
قريباً من سنة 

سأل أهل الخير الدعاء له فأكثروا من ذلك، 

ثم تصدق على المسلمين بوضع سقاية بنيت على باب داره 

وصب فيها الماء فشرب منها الناس، 

فما مر عليه أسبوع إلا وأظهر الله شفاءه 

وزالت تلك القروح
 وعاد وجهه إلى أحسن ما كان. 



والأمر كما قال المناوي رحمه الله:

(وقد جرب ذلك – أي التداوي بالصدقة – 

فوجدوا الأدوية الروحانية تفعل ما لا تفعله الأدوية الحسية، 

ولا ينكر ذلك إلا من كثف حجابه ([4])؛ 


وليس هذا فحسب،

بل إن بعض السلف كانوا يرون أن الصدقة تدفع عن صاحبها

الآفات والشدائد ولو كان ظالماً،

قال إبراهيم النخعي :

(كانوا يرون أن الصدقة تدفع عن الرجل الظلوم)([5]).* 
 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
* ([1]) رواه الترمذي (2325) 
صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (16).

([2]) رواه مسلم (1014).

([3]) رواه البيهقي (2/193) 
وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3358).

([4]) فيض القدير (3/687).

([5]) رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (3559).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قصة معاصرة
 يتبين فيها شيء من عجائب الصدقة:* 
 

*أبو سارة مهندس حصل على وظيفة*  
*بمرتب شهري 9 آلاف*  

*ولكنه رغم أن راتبه عال ولديه بيت ملك* 
*لاحظ أن الراتب يذهب بسرعة ولا يعلم كيف.*  
*يقول : سبحان الله؛ والله لا أدري أين يذهب هذا الراتب،*  
*وكل شهر أقول الآن سأبدأ التوفير واكتشف أنه يذهب،* 
*إلى أن نصحني أحد الأصدقاء*  
*بتخصيص مبلغ بسيط من راتبي للصدقة،*  
*وبالفعل خصصت مبلغ 500 ريال من الراتب للصدقة،*  
*والله من أول شهر بقي 2000 ريال*  
*بالرغم أن الفواتير والمصاريف نفسها لم تتغير،*  
*فرحت كثيراً وقلت سأزيد التخصيص من 500 إلى 900 ريال* 
*وبعد مضي خمسة أشهر أتاني خبر بأنه سوف يتم زيادة راتبي* 
*والحمد لله هذا فضل من ربي عاجز عن شكره؛*  
*فبفضل الصدقة ألاحظ البركة في مالي وأهلي وجميع أموري،* 
*وجربوا فستجدون ما أقول لكم وأكثر.*  

*وعجائب الصدقة لا تنقضي*  
*وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ يقول :* 
*«ما نقص مال عبد من صدقة» ([1])*
 
*بل يبارك له فيه بما يجبر نقصه الحسي.*  

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*([1]) رواه الترمذي (2325) 
وصححه الألباني في الترغيب (858).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*القرض الحسن، وإنظار المعسر:*


*عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*


*«ما من مسلم يقرض مسلما قرضا مرتين 
إلا كان كصدقتها مرة»([1]).* 


*عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 

*«تلقت الملائكة روح رجل ممن كان قبلكم فقالوا :
 أعملت من الخير شيئاً ؟* 

*قال : لا. قالوا : تذكر.* 

*قال: كنت أداين الناس فآمر فتياني أن ينظروا المعسر
 ويتجوَّزوا عن الموسر، 

قال : قال الله عز وجل: تجوزوا عنه»([2]).* 



*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه ابن ماجه (2430)
 صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (901).

([2]) رواه مسلم (1560).

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إطعام الطعام:*

*عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما* 

*أن رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي الإسلام خير؟* 

*قال : «تطعم الطعام، 
وتقرأ السلام على من عرفت ومن لم تعرف»([1]).*


*وعن عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه قال :*

*لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة* 

*انجفل [أي أسرعوا] الناس إليه،*


*وقيل : قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،*


*فجئت في الناس لأنظر إليه، فلما استبنت وجه رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم عرفت أن وجهه ليس كذاب،*

*وكان أول شيء تكلم به أن قال :* 

*«**أيها الناس أفشوا السلام وأطعموا الطعام 
وصلوا والناس نيام* 

*تدخلوا الجنة بسلام**»([2]).*


*عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*«فكوا العاني - يعني الأسير -
 وأطعموا الجائع وعودوا المريض»([3]).* 



*وعنه رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*«إن الأشعريين إذا أرملوا في الغزو أو قل طعام عيالهم بالمدينة* 

*جمعوا ما كان عندهم في ثوب واحد*

*ثم اقتسموه بينهم في إناء واحد بالسوية* 

*فهم مني وأنا منهم»([4]).*



*قوله : «**إذا أرملوا**» أي : فني زادهم،*

*وأصله من الرمل كأنهم لصقوا بالرمل من القلة،* 

*وفي الحديث فضيلة الإيثار والمواساة،*

*واستحباب خلط الزاد في السفر وفي الإقامة أيضا. والله أعلم ([5]).* 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
([1]) رواه البخاري (12) ومسلم (39).

([2]) رواه الترمذي (2485)
 صححه الألباني في الترغيب (949).

([3]) رواه البخاري (2881).
([4]) رواه البخاري (2354).
([5]) انظر فتح الباري (5/130).
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الإحسان إلى الأيتام:*


قال تعالى:

{ *وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا*

*وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ* }

[النساء: 36]. 


*كافل اليتيم في الجنة مع النبي محمد* صلى الله عليه وسلم* :* 

عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

*«أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة هكذا»* 
وأشار بإصبعيه السبابة والوسطى ([1]).


قال ابن بطال رحمه الله:

*(** حق على كل مؤمن يسمع هذا الحديث
 أن يرغب في العمل به*

*ليكون في الجنة رفيقاً للنبي عليه السلام 
ولجماعة النبيين والمرسلين* *)([2])**.* 


وقد أخذ الله الميثاق على بني إسرائيل بأن يحسنوا إلى اليتامى؛ 

حيث قال سبحانه : 

*{ وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 
لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ 
وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا* 

*وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ* }

[البقرة: 83]


*ونحن أحق منهم بهذا الفضل.* 

*فمن أراد أن يلين قلبه ويدرك حاجته، فليرحم اليتيم،*

*وليمسح رأسه، وليطعمه من طعامه.* 


*فعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال:* 

*أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل يشكو قسوة قلبه،*

قال: *
«أتحب أن يلين قلبك، وتدرك حاجتك؟!* 

*ارحم اليتيم وامسح رأسه وأطعمه من طعامك،*

*يلين قلبك وتدرك حاجتك»**([3])**.*



*قال أحد السلف :*

*(كنت في بداية أمري مكباً على المعاصي، وشرب الخمر،*

*فظفرت يوماً بصبي يتيم فقير، 
فأخذته وأحسنت إليه، وأطعمته، وكسوته،* 

*وأدخلته الحمام، وأزلت شعثه،
 وأكرمته كما يكرم الرجل ولده بل أكثر،*

*فبت ليلة بعد ذلك، 
فرأيت في النوم أن القيامة قد قامت، ودعيت إلى الحساب،* 

*وأمر بي إلى النار لسوء ما كنت عليه من المعاصي،* 

*فسحبتني الزبانية ليمضوا بي إلى النار،*

*وأنا بين أيديهم حقير ذليل يجرونني سحباً إلى النار،* 

*وإذا بذلك اليتيم قد اعترضني بالطريق وقال:*

*خلوا عنه يا ملائكة ربي حتى أشفع له إلى ربي،
 فإنه قد أحسن إليَّ وأكرمني.* 

*فقالت الملائكة : إنا لم نؤمر بذلك.* 

*وإذا النداء من قبل الله تعالى يقول:* 

*خلوا عنه فقد وهبت له ما كان منه بشفاعة اليتيم وإحسانه إليه.* 

*قال: فاستيقظت وتبت إلى الله عز وجل* 

*وبذلت جهدي في إيصال الرحمة إلى الأيتام* *)([4]).* 
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*([1]) رواه البخاري (4998).*
*([2]) شرح البخاري لابن بطال (9/217).*

*([3]) انظر مصنف عبد الرزاق (11/97)*
* وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2544).*

*([4]) الكبائر (65).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*السعي على الأرملة والمسكين:*


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*«**الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين 
كالمجاهد في سبيل الله*

*أو القائم الليل الصائم النهار**»**([1])**.* 


*قوله :* *«الساعي على الأرملة»*:

*قال النووي رحمه الله:

 (المراد بالساعي الكاسب لهما العامل لمؤنتهما،*

*والأرملة من لا زوج لها سواء تزوجت قبل ذلك أم لا).*

*وقيل: التي فارقها زوجها.*


*قال ابن قتيبة:

 سميت أرملة لما يحصل لها من الإرمال* 

*وهو الفقر وذهاب الزاد بفقد الزوج.* 


*«والمسكين»
 هو من لا شيء له، وقيل: من له بعض الشيء،*

*وقد يقع على الضعيف،
 وفي معناه الفقير؛
 بل بالأولى عند بعضهم،*


*«كالمجاهد في سبيل الله»؛*

*أي ثواب القائم بأمرهما وإصلاح شأنهما والإنفاق عليهما
 كثواب الغازي في جهاد؛*

*فإن المال شقيق الروح،
 وفي بذله مخالفة النفس ومطالبة رضا الرب ([2]).*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*([1]) رواه البخاري (5038).*

*([2]) انظر شرح مسلم (18/112).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الإحسان إلى الجار:*


قال تعالى: 

{ *وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا* 

*وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ 
وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ*

*وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ* }

[النساء: 36]. 


*ففي هذه الآية قرن الله عز وجل حق الجار بعبادته* 

*وبالإحسان إلى الوالدين واليتامى والأرحام.* 


*عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

*«ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار 
حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه»**([1])**.* 


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*«من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره»*([2]). 

وفي رواية: *«فليحسن إلى جاره»*([3]). 


*عن سعيد عن أبي شريح رضي الله عنه
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*«والله لا يؤمن والله لا يؤمن والله لا يؤمن.* 

*قيل : من يا رسول الله ؟* 

*قال : الذي لا يأمن جاره بوائقه»**([4])**.* 

[جمع بائقة وهي الظلم والشر والشيء المهلك]. 


ومن الإحسان إلى الجار: 

تعزيته عند المصيبة، 
وتهنئته عند الفرح، 
وعيادته عند المرض،

وبداءته بالسلام،
وطلاقة الوجه عند لقائه، 

وإرشاده إلى ما ينفعه في دينه ودنياه، 
وغير ذلك من ضروب الإحسان. 


*عن مجاهد أن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما
 ذبحت له شاة في أهله،*

*فلما جاء قال :
أهديتم لجارنا اليهودي ؟
 أهديتم لجارنا اليهودي ؟*

*سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :*

*«* *ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار 
حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه* *»**([5])**.* 
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*([1]) رواه البخاري (5669) ومسلم (2625).*
*([2]) رواه البخاري (5673).*
*([3]) رواه مسلم (47).*

*([4]) رواه البخاري (5670) ومسلم (46).*

*([5]) رواه أبو داود (5152) والترمذي (1943) 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2574).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الإنفاق على الزوجة والأولاد:*


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*«دينار أنفقته في سبيل الله، 
ودينار أنفقته في رقبة،*

*ودينار تصدقت به على مسكين، 
ودينار أنفقته على أهلك؛*

*أعظمها أجراً الذي أنفقته على أهلك**»([1]).* 


*وعن كعب بن عجزة رضي الله عنه قال :*

*مر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل،*

*فرأى أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جلده ونشاطه،* 

*فقالوا : يا رسول الله، لو كان هذا في سبيل الله.* 


*فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 

*«إن كان خرج يسعى على ولده صغارا
**فهو في سبيل الله*

*وإن كان خرج يسعى على أبوين شيخين كبيرين 
**فهو في سبيل الله،* 

*وإن كان يسعى على نفسه يعفها 
**فهو في سبيل الله،* 

*وإن كان خرج رياء ومفاخرة
 فهو في سبيل الشيطان**»([2]).* 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه مسلم (995).*

*([2]) رواه الطبراني (7/56) 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (1692).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*صلة الرحم:* *


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

«**إن الله خلق الخلق، 
حتى إذا فرغ منهم قامت الرحم فقالت :

هذا مقام العائذ من القطيعة. 

قال : نعم؛
 أما ترضين أن أصل من وصلك وأقطع من قطعك ؟

قالت : بلى.
 قال : فذاك لك.* *



ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اقرؤوا إن شئتم:


**{ فهل عسيتم إن توليتم 
أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم

أولئك الذين لعنهم الله 
فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم

أفلا يتدبرون القرآن 
أم على قلوب أقفالها }* *»([1]).




وعن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه قال :

سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

«**قال الله: أنا الرحمن وهي الرحم،
 شققت لها اسماً من اسمي،

من وصلها وصلته 
ومن قطعها بتتُّه**»([2]).



قال النووي -رحمه الله-: 

وأما (صلة الرحم) فهي الإحسان إلى الأقارب 
على حسب حال الواصل والموصول؛ 

فتارة تكون بالمال، وتارة بالخدمة،
 وتارة بالزيارة والسلام وغير ذلك ([3]).*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه مسلم (2554).

([2]) رواه أبو داود (1694) 
صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2528).

([3]) شرح النووي على مسلم (2/201).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تفقد أحوال المسلمين:* 


*قال تعالى :*

*{ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ* 

*لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الْأَرْضِ*

*يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ* 

*تَعْرِفُهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ لَا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا* 

*وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ }*

*[البقرة:273].* 


*أخبر تعالى في هذه الآية**

 أن هناك أناسًا من المسلمين أشد ما يكونوا حاجة إلى المساعدة،*

*ولكن نفوسهم الكريمة تأبى أن تسأل الناس شيئاً.* 

*ولذلك كان الصالحون يتفقدون أحوال إخوانهم باستمرار، 
*

*وهكذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الجار حيث يقول :* 

*«**ليس المؤمن الذي يشبع وجاره جائع**»([1]).* 



*وكانت الهدية تأتي الرجل من أصحاب النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*فيبعث بها إلى جاره،
 ويبعث بها الجار إلى جار آخر،* 

*وهكذا تدور على أكثر من عشرة دور 
حتى ترجع إلى الأول.* 




*أتى رجل صديقاً له فدق عليه الباب، 
فخرج الصديق، وقال له :* 

*ما جاء بك ؟
*

*قال : عليَّ أربعمائة درهم دَيْن.
*

*فوزن له صديقه أربعمائة درهم، وأعطاه إياها،
 ثم عاد وهو يبكي !
*

*فقالت له امرأته : لم أعطيته إذ شق عليك ؟
*

*فقال:
**إنما أبكي لأني لم أتفقد حاله 
حتى احتاج إلى مفاتحتي**!! 
*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**([1]) رواه الحاكم في المستدرك (2166) 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2562)
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إماطة الأذى عن الطريق:*


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*«**الإيمان بضع وسبعون أو بضع وستون شعبة
 فأفضلها قول لا إله إلا الله* 

*وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق
 والحياء شعبة من الإيمان**»([1]).*



*عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* 

*«**عرضت على أعمال أمتي حسنها وسيئها* 

*فوجدت في محاسن أعمالها الأذى يماط عن الطريق،*

*ووجدت في مساوي أعمالها
 النخاعة تكون في المسجد لا تدفن**»([2]).*



*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*«**بينما رجل يمشي بطريق
 وجد غصن شوك على الطريق فأخذه*

*فشكر الله له فغفر له**»([3]).*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه مسلم (35).

([2]) رواه مسلم (553).

([3]) رواه البخاري (624) ومسلم (1914).


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نفع الناس بأعمال قد تبدو صغيرة
 ولكن أجرها عند الله كبير:* 



*فلا ينبغي للمؤمن 
أن يحتقر معروفا وإن قل،* 

*عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال : قال لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*«**لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا,
 ولو أن تلقى أخاك بوجه طلق**»([1]).*



*ولا يحقرن المسلم من الأعمال النافعة شيئا، 
حتى تنظيف المسجد له منـزلة عظيمة في الإسلام،*

*فهذه امرأة كانت تقمَّ [تنظف] المسجد، 
ففقدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأل عنها،*

*فقالوا : ماتت قال :
«**أفلا كنتم آذنتموني**»* 

*قال : فكأنهم صغروا أمرها،* 

*فقال : 
«**دلوني على قبرها**»

 فدلوه فصلى عليها،* 


*ثم قال : 

«إن هذه القبور مملوءة ظلمة على أهلها،*

*وإن الله عز وجل ينورها لهم بصلاتي عليهم**»([2]).*



*قال النووي -رحمه الله- :*

*قوله : «تقم المسجد» أي تكنسه.* 

*قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «أفلا كنتم آذنتموني» أي أعلمتموني. 
**
**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

([1]) رواه مسلم (2626).

([2]) رواه مسلم (956).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ونفع الناس قد يكون ولو بكلمة:* 


*عن معاوية رضي الله عنه قال : 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :* 

*«**إنك إن اتبعت عورات الناس أفسدتهم 
أو كدت أن تفسدهم،* 


*فقال أبو الدرداء :

 كلمة سمعها معاوية من رسول الله نفعه الله تعالى بها »([1]).*


*جاء في عون المعبود :

(أي إذا بحثت عن معائبهم وجاهرتهم بذلك،* 

*فإنه يؤدي إلى قلة حيائهم عنك*

*فيجترئون على ارتكاب أمثالها مجاهرة)([2]).*
 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه أبو داود (4888) 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب (2342).

([2]) (3/159).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ونفع الناس قد يكون بالدعاء* 


*عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه
أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :*


*«**من دعا لأخيه بظهر الغيب؛*

*قال الملك الموكل به آمين ولك بمثل**»([1]).*
 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه مسلم (273).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نفع الناس ولو في الطرقات:* 


*عن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه 
قال مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على مجلس من الأنصار فقال:*


*«**إن أبيتم إلا أن تجلسوا، فاهدوا السبيل،*

*وردوا السلام وأعينوا المظلوم**»([1]).*


*وليس النفع قاصراً على نفع الناس فقط،
بل حتى الحيوان، في إطعامه وسقيه وإراحته أجر للمؤمن.* 
 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه البيهقي (9085) 
وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (1561).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرفق بالحيوان:* 


*إن المسلم خيره كالريح المرسلة، 
ينتفع به جميع المخلوقات، 
حتى الحيوانات.* 


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* 

*«بينما رجل يمشي بطريق أشتد عليه العطش 
فوجد بئراً فنزل فيها فشرب،*

*ثم خرج فإذا كلب يلهث يأكل الثرى من العطش* 

*فقال الرجل : 
لقد بلغ هذا الكلب من العطش مثل الذي كان بلغ مني،* 

*فنـزل البئر فملأ خفه ماء
 ثم أمسكه بفيه حتى رقي فسقى الكلب* 

*فشكر الله له فغفر له* *»* 

*قالوا : يا رسول الله وإن لنا في هذه البهائم لأجرا ؟* 

*فقال :
« في كل كبد رطبة أجر»([1]).* 


*قال النووي -رحمه الله- «في كل كبد رطبة أجر» معناه :*

*في الإحسان إلى كل حيوان حي بسقيه ونحوه أجر ([2]).* 


*قال بعض أهل العلم:*

*وإذا كان الله سبحانه قد غفر 
لمن سقى كلباً على شدة ظمئه،*

*فكيف بمن سقى العطاش،
 وأشبع الجياع،
 وكسا العراة من المسلمين**؟* 


*-عن جابر بن عبد الله -رضي الله عنهما- قال :*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 

*«من حفر ماء لم يشرب كبد حي 
من جن ولا إنس ولا طائر*

*إلا آجره الله يوم القيامة»([3]).* 


*ويقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :*

*(لو عثرت بغلة بالعراق,
 لسألني الله تبارك وتعالى عنها يوم القيامة)([4]).*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه البخاري (2234) ومسلم (2244).*

*([2]) شرح النووي على مسلم (14/241).*

*([3]) رواه ابن خزيمة (2/269) 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (271).*

*([4]) أنساب الأشراف (3/409).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ما يبقى بعد الموت*


*أولاً: الإيمان والصلاح:* 


*فيبقى أثر الإيمان والصلاح بعد موت العبد، فينتفع بذلك بعد موته، فمن ثمراتهما:* 

*1-انتفاع الرجل الصالح بدعاء الملائكة والمؤمنين:* 


*قال تعالى:

**{ الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ*

*يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ 
**وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا*

*رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا* 

*فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ
 وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ **

*رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدْتَهُمْ* 

*وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ آَبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ 
إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ **

*وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ** وَمَنْ تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ*

*وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }*

*[غافر:7-9].* 


*قال الله تعالى:*

*{ وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ 

**يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا*

*وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ* 

*وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا*

*رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }*

*[الحشر:10]
*

*والمسلمون يدعون في كل صلاة للصالحين من عباد الله
 بالسلامة من جميع الشرور:* 

*(**السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين**)([1]).*
 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه البخاري (797).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*2-حفظ الذرية:* 


*قال الله تعالى:*

*{ وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ* 

*وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنْزٌ لَهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا }*

*[الكهف:82]*


*فحفظ الله تعالى المال لهذين الغلامين
 بصلاح والدهما ([1]).* 
 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *([1]) تفسير السعدي (482).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثانياً: السنة الحسنة:*


*عن جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*«**من سنَّ في الإسلام سنة حسنة فعمل بها بعده؛*

*كتب له مثل أجر من عمل بها,* 

*ولا ينقص من أجورهم شيء.*

*ومن سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة فعمل بها بعده؛*

*كتب عليه مثل وزر من عمل بها,*

*ولا ينقص من أوزارهم شيء**»([1]).*


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*«من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه* 

*لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئا*

*ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه*

*لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئا»([2]).* 


*قال النووي - رحمه الله - :*

*قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
«من سن سنة حسنة ومن سن سنة سيئة» 
الحديث* 

*وفي الحديث الآخر 
«من دعا إلى هدى... ومن دعا إلى ضلالة».* 


*هذان الحديثان صريحان 
في الحث على استحباب سنِّ الأمور الحسنة،*

*وتحريم سن الأمور السيئة،* 

*وأن من سنَّ سنة حسنة
 كان له مثل أجر كل من يعمل بها إلى يوم القيامة،* 

*ومن سنَّ سنة سيئة 
كان عليه مثل وزر كل من يعمل بها إلى يوم القيامة،*

*وأن من دعا إلى هدى كان له مثل أجور متابعيه،*

*أو إلى ضلالة كان عليه مثل آثام تابعيه،*

*سواء كان ذلك الهدى والضلالة هو الذي ابتدأه،
أم كان مسبوقاً إليه،*

*وسواء كان ذلك تعليم علم، 
أو عبادة، أو أدب،
 أو غير ذلك.*


*قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «فعمل بها بعده»*

*معناه إن سنها سواء كان العمل في حياته 
أو بعد موته ([3]). 
**
**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه مسلم (1017).

([2]) رواه مسلم (2674).

([3]) شرح النووي على مسلم (16/226).
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكذلك من سنَّ سنة سيئة:* 


*قال تعالى:*

*{ لِيَحْمِلُوا أَوْزَارَهُمْ كَامِلَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ* 
*وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ**
 أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ }*

*[النحل:25]* 


*عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*«لا تقتل نفس ظلما
**إلا كان على ابن آدم الأول كفل من دمها،* 
*لأنه أول من سن القتل»([1]).*
 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
([1]) رواه البخاري (3157).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثالثاً: العلم النافع والصدقة الجارية*

*والولد الصالح الذي يدعو لوالديه:*



*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*«**إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عنه عمله إلا من ثلاثة* 

*إلا من صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به

 أو ولد صالح يدعو له**»([1]).*


*قال النووي -رحمه الله-:* 

*قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة* 

*إلا من صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له»*



*قال العلماء:

 معنى الحديث أن عمل الميت ينقطع بموته،
 وينقطع تجدد الثواب له، 
إلا في هذه الأشياء الثلاثة، لكونه كان سببها،
فإن الولد من كسبه،
 وكذلك العلم الذي خلفه من تعليم أو تصنيف،
وكذلك الصدقة الجارية، وهي الوقف.* 

*وفيه فضيلة الزواج لرجاء ولد صالح،
 وقد سبق بيان اختلاف أحوال الناس فيه، 
وأوضحنا ذلك في كتاب النكاح.*

*وفيه دليل لصحة أصل الوقف، وعظيم ثوابه،
وبيان فضيلة العلم، والحث على الاستكثار منه. 
والترغيب في توريثه بالتعليم والتصنيف والإيضاح،*

*وأنه ينبغي أن يختار من العلوم الأنفع فالنافع.
وفيه : أن الدعاء يصل ثوابه إلى الميت، 
وكذلك الصدقة، وهما مجمع عليهما،
 وكذلك قضاء الدين كما سبق ([2]).*



*قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- في معرض حديثه عن فضل العلم :*

*(وقد ذكرنا مائتي دليل على فضل العلم وأهله في كتاب مفرد*

*فيا لها من مرتبة ما أعلاها،
 ومنقبة ما أجلها وأسناها،*

*أن يكون المرء في حياته مشغولاً ببعض أشغاله،
أو في قبره وقد صار أشلاء متمزقة وأوصالاً متفرقة
وصحف حسناته متزايدة، 
تملى فيها الحسنات كل وقت،*

*وأعمال الخير مهداة إليه من حيث لا يحتسب،*

*تلك والله المكارم والغنائم**،*

*وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون**،*

*وعليه يحسد الحاسدون،* 

*وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم،*

*وحقيق بمرتبة هذا شأنها أن تنفق نفائس الأنفاس عليها*

*ويسبق السابقون إليها،*

*وتوفر إليها الأوقات، وتتوجه نحوها الطلبات،*


*فنسأل الله الذي بيده مفاتيح كل خير
 أن يفتح علينا خزائن رحمته،*

*ويجعلنا من أهل هذه الصفة بمنِّه وكرمه،* 


*وأصحاب هذه المرتبة يدعون عظماء في ملكوت السماء,*

*كما قال بعض السلف من عَلِمَ وعَمِلَ وعَلَّمَ 

فذلك يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماء)([3]). 

**
**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**([1]) رواه مسلم (1631).*

*([2]) شرح النووي على مسلم (11/85).*

*([3]) طريق الهجرتين (512).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*«**إن الرجل لترفع درجته في الجنة فيقول أنّى هذا*

*فيقال باستغفار ولدك لك**»([1]).*


*وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*«إن مما يلحق المؤمن من عمله وحسناته بعد موته 
علما علمه ونشره،*

*وولدا صالحاً تركه، 
ومصحفاً ورثه، أو مسجدا بناه،*

*أو بيتا لابن السبيل بناه،
 أو نهراً أجراه،*

*أو صدقة أخرجها من ماله في صحته وحياته
 يلحقه من بعد موته»([2]).*


*«ونشره»هو أعم من التعليم فإنه يشمل التأليف ووقف الكتب.*



*قال السندي - رحمه الله - :*

*«وولدا»: عَدُّ الولد الصالح من العمل والتعليم حسن؛*

*لأن الوالد هو سبب في وجوده, وسبب لصلاحه بإرشاده إلى الهدى* 

*كما جعل نفس العمل في قوله تعالى: {عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ}*

*قوله : «ومصحفا ورثه» من التوريث أي تركه إرثا وهذا مع ما بعده 
من قبيل الصدقة الجارية حقيقة أو حكما
فهذا الحديث كالتفصيل انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث.* 


*«ورثه»: أي تركه للورثة ولو ملكاً،* 

*وفي معناه كتب العلوم الشرعية فيكون له ثواب التسبب.* 

*«أو مسجداً بناه»: وفي معناه مدرسة العلماء ورباط الصلحاء.*

*«أو بيتاً لابن السبيل»: أي المسافر والغريب.* 

*«أو نهراً أجراه»: أي جعله جارياً لينتفع به الخلق.* 

*قوله «في صحته وحياته»: أي أخرجها في زمان كمال حاله،
ووفور افتقاره إلى ماله، وتمكنه من الانتفاع به. 
وفيه ترغيب إلى ذلك ليكون أفضل صدقة* 


*كما يدل عليه جوابه صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن قال : أي الصدقة أعظم أجراً؟*

*فقال «أن تصدق وأنت صحيح شحيح...» الحديث، 
وإلا فكون الصدقة جارية لا يتوقف على ذلك([3]).* 


*عن أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :*

*«أربعة تجري عليهم أجورهم بعد الموت : مرابط في سبيل الله،*

*ومن عمل عملاً أُجْرِيَ له مثل ما عمل،*

*ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأجرها له ما جرت،* 

*ورجل ترك ولدا صالحا فهو يدعو له»([4]).*

 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**([1]) رواه ابن ماجة (3660) وهو في صحيح الجامع (1617).*
 
*([2]) رواه ابن ماجة (224) حسنه الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجة (198).*

*([3]) مرقاة المفاتيح (1/442).*

*([4]) رواه أحمد (22372) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (114).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رابعا: إعداد الرجال:* 


*ليكن همك إعداد رجال خير منك 
وهذا هو هدي القرآن

 قال تعالى :*

*{ وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلَاثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَ  ا بِعَشْرٍ* 

*فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً* 

*وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِأَخِيهِ هَارُونَ اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي*

*وَأَصْلِحْ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ }*

*[الأعراف:142].* 


*وهو كذلك هدي السنة:* 

*فقد أتت امرأة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكلمته في شيء فأمرها بأمر*

*فقالت : أرأيت يا رسول الله إن لم أجدك ؟*

*قال : «**إن لم تجديني فأتي أبا بكر**»([1])* 

*زاد الحميدي عن إبراهيم بن سعد : كأنها تعني الموت.* 


*أمَّر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على غزوة مؤتة زيد بن حارثة،*

*وقال :
«إن قتل زيد فجعفر،
 فإن قتل جعفر فعبد الله بن رواحة،*

*وعقد لهم لواء أبيض،
 ودفعه إلى زيد بن حارثة»([2]).*



*استخلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المدينة أثناء الغزوات* 

*أكثر من أحد عشر صحابياً منهم:*

*(سعد بن عبادة، زيد بن حارثة، بشير بن عبد المنذر، سباع الغفاري،* 

*عثمان بن عفان، ابن أم مكتوم، أبو ذر الغفاري، عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي،*

*نميلة الليثي، كلثوم بن حصين، محمد مسلمة).* 


*وعن علقمة قال :*

*(كنا جلوسا مع ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه
 فجاء خباب رضي الله عنه فقال :* 

*يا أبا عبد الرحمن، أيستطيع هؤلاء الشباب أن يقرءوا كما تقرأ؟* 

*قال: أما إنك لو شئت أمرت بعضهم يقرأ عليك.*

*قال : أجل. 
قال : اقرأ يا علقمة.* 

*قال علقمة: فقرأت خمسين آية من سورة مريم.* 

*فقال عبد الله : كيف ترى ؟* 

*قال خباب : قد أحسن.*

*قال عبد الله :
 ما أقرأ شيئا إلا وهو يقرؤه)([3]).*


*وذكروا في السير أن علقمة كان حسن الصوت.* 


*عن أبي حمزة قال :
 قلت لرباح أبي المثنى ألست قد رأيت عبد الله؟* 

*قال: بل وحججت مع عمر ثلاث حجات وأنا رجل!!* 

*قال : وكان عبد الله وعلقمة يصفان الناس صفين،*

*فيقرئ عبد الله رجلاً، ويقرئ علقمة رجلاً،* 

*فإذا فرغا تذاكرا أبواب المناسك وأبواب الحلال والحرام!!* 


*فإذا رأيت علقمة فلا يضرك أن لا ترى عبد الله،
 أشبه الناس به سمتاً وهدياً.*

*وإذا رأيت إبراهيم النخعي فلا يضرك أن لا ترى علقمة،
 أشبه الناس به سمتاً([4]).* 


*وعن الأعمش قال :
 قال لي إبراهيم وأنا شاب في فريضة :*

*(احفظ هذا لعلك تسأل عنها)([5]).* 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**([1]) رواه البخاري (6927).*

*([2]) رواه البخاري (4013).*

*([3]) رواه البخاري (4130).*

*([4]) انظر سير أعلام النبلاء ( 4/54).*

*([5]) جامع بيان العلم وفضله (485).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أبو حنيفة وتلميذه أبو يوسف:*


*قال يعقوب بن إبراهيم أبو يوسف القاضي :
*
*توفي أبي إبراهيم بن حبيب وخلفني صغيراً في حجر أمي،
 فأسلمتني إلى قصّار أخدمه،
*
*فكنت أدع القصار وأمر إلى حلقة أبي حنيفة فاجلس أستمع،
*
*فكانت أمي تجيء خلفي إلى الحلقة
 فتأخذ بيدي وتذهب بي إلى القصار،
*
*وكان أبو حنيفة يُعنى بي لما يرى من حضوري
 وحرصي على التعلم،
*

*فلما كثر ذلك على أمي وطال عليها هربي قالت لأبي حنيفة:
*
*ما لهذا الصبي فساد غيرك، 
هذا صبي يتيم لا شيء له، 
وإنما أطعمه من مغزلي،
*
*وآمل أن يكسب دانقاً يعود به على نفسه،
*
*فقال لها أبو حنيفة :
 مري يا رعناء هو ذا يتعلم أكل الفالوذج بدهن الفستق.
*
*فانصرفت عنه وقالت له : 
أنت شيخ قد خرفت وذهب عقلك. 
*
*ثم لزمته فنفعني الله بالعلم ورفعني حتى تقلدت القضاء,
*
*وكنت أجالس الرشيد وآكل معه على مائدته، 
فلما كان في بعض الأيام قدم إلى هارون فالوذجة،
*
*فقال لي هارون :
 يا يعقوب كلْ منه فليس كل يوم يعمل لنا مثله،
*

*فقلت : وما هذه يا أمير المؤمنين؟
فقال : هذه فالوذجة بدهن الفستق، فضحكت،
*
*فقال لي : مما ضحكت ؟
فقلت : خيراً أبقى الله أمير المؤمنين،
*
*قال : لتخبرني وألحَّ عليَّ فخبرته بالقصة من أولها إلى آخرها،
*

*فعجب من ذلك وقال :

لعمري إن العلم ليرفع وينفع دينا ودنيا،
*
*وترحم على أبي حنيفة وقال : 

كان ينظر بعين عقله مالا يراه بعين رأسه**)([1]).
*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**([1]) تاريخ بغداد (14/250).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويمكن للعالم أن يعد طلابه ليكونوا علماء المستقبل بما يلي:
*

*تشجيع العالم لطلابه على البحث والتدقيق
 وقراءة هذه الأبحاث على الطلبة في حضور الشيخ،
*
*وإبداء ملاحظاته حتى يستفيد منها الجميع.
*

*إلقاء المسائل على الطلاب وتشجيعهم على القول فيها،
 واستماع أقوالهم وعدم تسفيه شيء منها،
*
*كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأل أصحابه أحياناً.

*
*فعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً لأصحابه :
*
*«أخبروني عن شجرة مثلها مثل المؤمن...
 ثم ذكر أنها هي النخلة»([1]).

*
*تعليم الطالب الاستنباط وطرق الاستدلال
 وكيفية مناقشة الأقوال،
 وتطبيق القواعد والأصول على الفروع.

*
*بعد بلوغ الطالب درجة معينة 
يسمح له شيخه بإلقاء الدروس على المبتدئين
*
*تدريباً وإعداداً له وصقلاً لقدراته، 
*

*فإذا بلغ درجة معينة يسمح له شيخه بالاستقلال عنه، 
ويكون لهذا الطالب دروسه الخاصة به،
*
*كما كان السلف يجيزون طلابهم في الفتوى،
 كالإمام مالك والشافعي وغيرهم.

*
*لا يربي طلابه على الطاعة العمياء بل يدربهم على القيادة،
*
*لأن الأمة تحتاج إلى القادة الذين يقودونها
 لما فيه سعادتها في الدنيا والآخرة،
*
*ولذا كان الخلفاء قديما يسندون قيادة الجيوش
 وإمارة بعض الغزوات إلى من دونهم،
*
*تدريباً لهم وصقلاً لشخصياتهم،
 ليكونوا حملة الراية من بعدهم.
*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه البخاري (2095) ومسلم (2811).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خامساً : الوقف الإسلامي:*

*فالوقف أحد الأسباب التي تكون طريقاً لزيادة الحسنات 
وتكثير الأعمال الصالحة في الدنيا والآخرة.

*
*والوقف : هو تحبيس الأصل وتسبيل المنفعة ([1]).
*

*والمراد بالأصل:
 ما يمكن الانتفاع به مع بقاء عينه، كالدور والدكاكين والبساتين ونحوها.

*
*والمراد بالمنفعة : 
الغلة الناتجة عن ذلك الأصل، كالثمرة والأجرة وسكني الدار ونحوها.


*
*وهذا التعريف موافق لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر رضي الله عنه :
*
*«فاحبس أصلها وسبل الثمرة»([2]).


*
*الأدلة على مشروعية الوقف:*


*قال تعالى:
*
*{ لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ
*
*وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ }
*

*[آل عمران:92]

*
*أي من الصدقات ([3])، والوقف منها فهو مندوب إليه.

*
*وقوله تعالى:
*

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا ارْكَعُوا وَاسْجُدُوا وَاعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمْ
*
*وَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }
*
*[الحج:77].


*
*وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
*
*«إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث،
*
*صدقة جارية، وعلم ينتفع به، وولد صالح يدعو له»([4]).
*

*قال النووي -رحمه الله- : 

(الصدقة الجارية هي الوقف)([5]).

*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**([1]) الكافي (2/250).

([2]) رواه النسائي (3604) 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن النسائي.

([3]) تفسير الطبري (6/587).

([4]) رواه مسلم (1631).

([5]) شرح النووي على مسلم (11/85).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولتشريع سنة الوقف حِكَمٌ عظيمة 
أبرزها ما يلي:*


*1- يعتبر الوقف مصدرا تمويليا دائما
 لتحقيق مصالح خاصة ومنافع عامة،*

*وعلى أساس هذه الحكمة يمكن وصف الوقف*

*بأنه وعاء تصب فيه خيرات العباد،
 ومنبع يفيض بالخيرات،*

*ولا ريب أن هذه الخيرات 
تكون من أموال المسلمين وممتلكاتهم*

*وأن حصولهم عليها يكون من جهة حلال 
ومن طيب المال.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*2-يعد الوقف من أكثر أعمال البر أثرا في المجتمعات،
 فهو مؤسسة تمويلية تنموية كبيرة،*

*ولقد أثبتت التجربة التاريخية عبر القرون الإسلامية الماضية 
الدور الكبير والعطاء المتميز*

*لمؤسسة الوقف في تمويل التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية 
العلمية والصحية والمجتمعية،*

*وفي رعاية المساجد والمكتبات والمدارس 
والبيمارستانات (المستشفيات)،*


*إضافة إلى دور هذه المؤسسة في دعم الحركة التجارية 
والنهضة الزراعية والصناعية*

*وتوفير البنية الأساسية من طرق وقناطر وجسور.*


*كما أن لها آثاراً اجتماعية، أهمها :*

*تحقيق التكافل الاجتماعي والترابط الأسري،
 وبناء المساكن للضعفاء، ومساعدة المحتاجين،*

*وتزويج الشباب، ورعاية المعوقين والمقعدين والعجزة،* 

*وتجهيز لوازم التغسيل والتكفين للموتى وحفر القبور.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*3-الوقف يعمل على تقوية واستمرار جانب العلم الشرعي*

*الذي هو من أهم ما تبنى عليه الدعوة الإسلامية 
حركة علمية منقطعة النظير،* 

*فوفرت للمسلمين نتاجاً علمياً ضخماً وتراثاً إسلامياً خالداً*

*وفحولاً من العلماء لمعوا في التاريخ العلمي كله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*4-الوقف يحقق مبدأ التكافل بين الأمة الإسلامية,
 وإيجاد التوازن في المجتمع؛*

*إذ هو يرفع من مكانة الفقير ويقوي الضعيف ويعين العاجز.*


*5- يحقق الوقف مصلحة عامة للأمة بتوفير احتياجاتها
 ودعم تطويرها ورقيها؛*

*وذلك بما يوفره الوقف 
لمشروعاتها الإنمائية وأبحاثها العلمية.*


*6-الوقف يعمل على ضمان بقاء المال ودوام الانتفاع به
 والاستفادة منه مدة طويلة وأجيالاً متعددة،* 

*وحفظه من عبث العابثين 
وفيه بالتالي استمرار لثواب الوقف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الخاتمة*

*عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*«**مثل أمتي مثل المطر، 
لا يدري أوله خير أم أخره**»([1])،*


*إن مدلولات لفظة المطر أو الغيث ك
ما في بعض ألفاظ الحديث، 
تعبر عن مكامن الخير في هذه الأمة،* 

*فالغيث رحمة مهداة من الله تعالى إلى خلقه، 
وبه يحيي الله الأرض من بعد موتها.*

*وهكذا تكون همة أهل الخير في كل زمان،
 ولسان حال أحدهم :* 

*(**إن الله ابتعثنا لنخرج من شاء من عبادة العباد،
 إلى عبادة رب العباد،*

*ومن جور الأديان إلى عدل الإسلام، 
ومن ضيق الدنيا إلى سعة الآخرة**).*


*والغيث يأتي الناس في حال شدة، وقنوط، ويأس،*

*وهذه الأمة الإسلامية أمة خير وعطاء، أمة لا تيأس،
 ولا تلين،
 ولا تستكين على مر التاريخ،*

*ولقد مرت بديار الإسلام في تاريخها الطويل أزمات وأزمات،*

*وحلت بها بلايا ونكبات، وزلزلت الأرض زلزالها،*

*وفي كل مرة تخرج هذه الأمة من مآزق كبرى أصلب عوداً، وأشد إيماناً،*

*وفي كل مرة يظن أهل الكيد والمكر أنهم قدروا عليها، ولكن الله لهم بالمرصاد،*

*قال تعالى :*

*{ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ*
*وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ 
**وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ* *}*

*[التوبة:32].*


*ولما سمع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قول الله تعالى :*

*{ فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ}*

*[البقرة:148]*


*وقوله جل وعلا:*

*{ وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ*

*وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ }*

*[آل عمران:133]،*

*فهموا من ذلك أن المراد أن يجتهد كل واحد منهم،*

*حتى يكون هو السابق لغيره إلى هذه الكرامة،*

*والمسارع إلى بلوغ هذه الدرجة العالية،*

*فكان أحدهم إذا رأى من يعمل للآخرة أكثر منه* 

*نافسه وحاول اللحاق به، بل مجاوزته،*

*فكان تنافسهم في درجات الآخرة، واستباقهم إليها*


*كما قال تعالى :*

*{ وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُو  نَ }*

*[المطففين:26].*


*والله أسأل للجميع العلم النافع والعمل الصالح،

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.*


*محمد صالح المنجد* 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**([1]) رواه أحمد (12052) والترمذي (2869) 
وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (2286).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الفهرس


المقدمة

الفرق بين النفع المتعدي والنفع القاصر

نماذج للأعمال المتعدية النفع

ما يبقى بعد الموت

الخاتمة**

===========

للحصول على نسخة من الرسالة
 تفضل*


*http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=6509*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

اللهم صلِّ على نبينا محمد

وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياكم أم علي*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياكم أستاذ مديني*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

‏ربما تنام وعشرات الدعوات تُرفع لك ،


‏من فقير أعنته 


أو جائع أطعمته ،


‏أو حزين أسعدته


 أو مكروب نفست عنه ،


‏فلا تستهن بفعل الخير ..
‏ٰ
‏. ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*113177:* 

*الفرق بين دعاء المسألة ودعاء العبادة*

* ما الفرق بين دعاء المسألة ودعاء العبادة ؟*

* الحمد لله*

* تستعمل كلمة "الدعاء" للدلالة على معنيين اثنين :*

*1- دعاء المسألة ،** 
وهو طلب ما ينفع ، أو طلب دفع ما يضر ،
 بأن يسأل الله تعالى ما ينفعه في الدنيا والآخرة ،
 ودفع ما يضره في الدنيا والآخرة .

* 
*    كالدعاء بالمغفرة والرحمة ،
 والهداية والتوفيق ، 
والفوز بالجنة ،  والنجاة    من النار،
 وأن يؤتيه الله حسنة في الدنيا ، 
وحسنة في الآخرة ...  إلخ .

* 
*2- دعاء العبادة ،** 
    والمراد به أن يكون الإنسان عابداً لله تعالى ،
 بأي نوع من أنواع    العبادات  ، 
القلبية أو البدنية أو المالية ، 
كالخوف من الله ومحبة رجائه    والتوكل  عليه ،
 والصلاة والصيام والحج ، 
وقراءة القرآن والتسبيح والذكر ،
 والزكاة  والصدقة والجهاد في سبيل الله ، 
والدعوة إلى الله ، 
والأمر    بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر ..... إلخ .

* 
* فكل قائم بشيء من هذه العبادات
 فهو داعٍ لله تعالى .

* 
*انظر : "القول المفيد" (1/264) ،* 
*"تصحيح الدعاء" (ص 15- 21) .

* 
*    والغالب أن كلمة (الدعاء) 
الواردة في آيات القرآن الكريم يراد بها    المعنيان  معاً ؛
 لأنهما متلازمان ،
 فكل سائل يسأل الله بلسانه فهو عابد له    ،
 فإن  الدعاء عبادة ،

 وكل عابد يصلي لله أو يصوم أو يحج 
فهو يفعل ذلك   يريد  من الله  تعالى الثواب
 والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من العقاب .

* 
*قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله :*

*    "كل ما ورد في القرآن من الأمر بالدعاء ، 
والنهي عن دعاء غير الله ، 
    والثناء على الداعين ،
 يتناول دعاء المسألة ، ودعاء العبادة" 
انتهى .

* 
*"القواعد الحسان" (رقم/51) .

* 
* وقد يكون أحد نوعي الدعاء أظهر قصدا من النوع الآخر
 في بعض الآيات* *.

* 
* قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

* *     - في قول الله عزّ وجلّ :
 (ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً     إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ *
 وَلاَ تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ     بَعْدَ إِصْلاَحِهَا
 وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا 
إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ     قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) 

الأعراف/55-56- :*

* " هاتان الآيتان مشتملتان على آداب نوعَيِ الدُّعاء :*
* دعاء العبادة ، ودعاء المسألة :*

* فإنّ الدُّعاء في القرآن يراد به هذا تارةً وهذا تارةً ،* 
*ويراد به مجموعهما ؛ وهما متلازمان ؛* 

*فإنّ     دعاء المسألة :
 هو طلب ما ينفع الدّاعي ،
 وطلب كشف ما يضره ودفعِه ،...
 فهو يدعو للنفع والضرِّ دعاءَ المسألة ،
 ويدعو خوفاً ورجاءً دعاءَ   العبادة ؛

* 
*فعُلم أنَّ النَّوعين متلازمان ؛

* * فكل دعاءِ عبادةٍ مستلزمٌ لدعاءِ المسألة ،

* * وكل دعاءِ مسألةٍ متضمنٌ لدعاءِ العبادة .

* 
*    وعلى هذا فقوله :

 (وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي 
فإنّي قَرِيبٌ 
   أُجِيبُ  دَعْوَةَ الدّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ) 

يتناول نوعي الدُّعاء ... 
وبكل    منهما  فُسِّرت الآية .

* 
*قيل : أُعطيه إذا سألني ،* 
*وقيل : أُثيبه إذا عبدني ،*
* والقولان متلازمان .

* 
* وليس هذا من استعمال اللفظ المشترك في معنييه كليهما ،* 
*أو استعمال اللفظ في حقيقته ومجازه ؛*
* بل هذا استعماله في حقيقته المتضمنة للأمرين جميعاً .

* 
*فتأمَّله ؛ فإنّه موضوعٌ عظيمُ النّفع ،

* * وقلَّ ما يُفطن له ،

* * وأكثر آيات القرآن دالَّةٌ على معنيين فصاعداً ، 

* *فهي من هذا القبيل .

* 
* ومن ذلك قوله تعالى : 

* *(قُلْ مَا يَعْبَأُ بِكُمْ رَبِّي لَوْلاَ دُعَاؤُكُمْ)

* * الفرقان/77 

* *أي : دعاؤكم إياه ،
وقيل : دعاؤه إياكم إلى عبادته ،*
* 
فيكون المصدر مضافاً إلى المفعول ،* 
*ومحل الأول مضافاً إلى الفاعل ،*
* وهو الأرجح من القولين .

* 
* وعلى هذا ؛ فالمراد به نوعا الدُّعاء ؛* 
*وهو في دعاء العبادة أَظهر ؛ 

* *أَي : ما يعبأُ بكم لولا أَنّكم تَرْجُونَه ،* 
*وعبادته تستلزم مسأَلَته ؛ فالنّوعان داخلان فيه .*

* ومن ذلك قوله تعالى :*
* (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ)

* * غافر/60 ،

* * فالدُّعاء يتضمن النّوعين ، وهو في دعاء العبادة أظهر ؛

* 
* ولهذا أعقبه (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي) الآية ، 

* *ويفسَّر الدُّعاء في الآية بهذا وهذا .

* 
*وروى الترمذي عن النّعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنه قال :*
* سمعتُ رسولَ الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يقول على المنبر :*
* إنَّ الدُّعاء هو العبادة ،*
* 
ثمّ قرأ قوله تعالى :* 
*(وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ) الآية ،

* 
* قال الترمذي : حديث حسنٌ صحيحٌ .*
* 
وأمَّا قوله تعالى :* 
*(**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
 لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ**) 

الآية ، الحج/73 ،

* 
* وقوله : (إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلاَّ إِنَاثًا) الآية ،

* * النّساء/117 ،* 

*وقوله : (وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ قَبْلُ) الآية ،

* * فصلت/48 ،*

*وكل موضعٍ ذكر فيه دعاءُ المشركين لأوثانهم ،*
* فالمراد به دعاءُ العبادة المتضمن دعاءَ المسألة ،*
* فهو في دعاء العبادة أظهر ...*

* 
وقوله تعالى :
 (**فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدّينَ**)*
* غافر/65 ، 

* *هو دعاء العبادة ،*
* والمعنى :*
* 
اعبدوه وحده وأخلصوا عبادته لا تعبدوا معه غيره .*

* وأمَّا قول إبراهيم عليه السّلام :*
* (إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعاء)

* * إبراهيم/39 ،* 

*فالمراد بالسمع هنا السمع الخاص وهو سمع الإجابة والقبول* 
*لا السمع العام لأنه سميع لكل مسموع* 

*
وإذا كان كذلك فالدعاء هنا
 يتناول دعاء الثناء ودعاء الطلب* 
*وسمع الرب تبارك وتعالى له إثابته على الثناء وإجابته للطلب* 
*فهو سميع لهذا وهذا. .*

* وأمَّا قولُ زكريا عليه السّلام :*
* ( ولم أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا )

* * مريم/4 ،

* 
* فقد قيل : إنَّه دعاءُ لسّمع الخاص ،* 
*وهو سمعُ الإجابة والقبول ، لا السّمع العام ؛* 
*لأنَّه سميعٌ لكل مسموعٍ ،*
* وإذا كان كذلك ؛ 

* 
*فالدُّعاء : دعاء العبادة ودعاء المسألة ،*
*والمعنى :
 أنَّك عودتَّني إجابتَك ،*
* ولم تشقني بالرد والحرمان ،* 

*فهو توسلٌ إليه سبحانه وتعالى
 بما سلف من إجابته وإحسانه ،* 
*وهذا ظاهرٌ ههنا .*

* وأمَّا قوله تعالى :
 (قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ) الآية ، 

* *الإسراء/110 ؛

* 
* فهذا الدُّعاء : المشهور أنَّه دعاءُ المسألة ،* 

*وهو سببُ النّزول ،

* * قالوا : كان النّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يدعو ربه فيقول مرَّةً :

* * يا الله . ومرَّةً : يا رحمن . 

* *فظنَّ المشركون أنَّه يدعو إلهين ،

* * فأنزل اللهُ هذه الآيةَ .

* 
* وأمَّا قوله :
 ( إِنَّا كُنَّا مِنْ قَبْلُ نَدْعُوهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْبَرُّ الرَّحِيمُ )

* * الطّور/28 ،

* * فهذا دعاءُ العبادة المتضمن للسؤال رغبةً ورهبةً ،*

* والمعنى:**
إنَّا كنَّا نخلص له العبادة**؛ 

* *وبهذا استحقُّوا أنْ وقاهم الله عذابَ السّموم ،* 

*
لا بمجرد السّؤال المشترك بين النّاجي وغيره :

* * فإنّه سبحانه يسأله من في السّموات والأرض ،*

* (لَنْ نَدْعُوَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَهًا)* 
*
الكهف/14 ،*
* 
أي : لن نعبد غيره ،*

* 
وكذا قوله : (أَتَدْعُونَ بَعْلاً) الآية ، 

* *الصّافات/125 .*

* وأمَّا قوله :*
* (وَقِيلَ ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ فَدَعَوْهُمْ)*
* 
القصص/64 ، 

* 
*فهذا دعاءُ المسألة ، 

* *يبكتهم الله ويخزيهم يوم القيامة بآرائهم ؛

* *أنَّ شركاءَهم لا يستجيبون لهم دعوتَهم** ،*

* وليس المراد : اعبدوهم ،*

*وهو نظير قوله تعالى :*

* (وَيَوْمَ يَقولُ نَادُوا شُرَكائِي الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ 
فَدَعَوْهُمْ فلمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ) 

* *الكهف/52 "

* * انتهى .

* 
*"مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية" (15/10-14) باختصار .

* * وانظر أمثلة أخرى في "بدائع الفوائد" لابن القيم
 (3/513-527) .*

* والله أعلم .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


*http://islamqa.info/ar/113177*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*السنن الإلهية

* *لفضيلة الشيخ* 
*      محمد صالح المنجد*

* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

https://almunajjid.com/dawrat

رابط*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------

